# Childhood memories from the 40 somethings



## Dromond (Dec 14, 2011)

If you were born from the years 1961 - 1971, this is the thread for you!

To me, childhood seems like another epoch in history. No personal computers, no video game consoles, no cell phones, and social networking was hanging out with the neighborhood kids. Television was free, but you only got three or four channels (if you were lucky).

You either grew up with the Vietnam war, or with the aftermath of the war. You may remember watching the Apollo 11 moon landing live (I did), and you probably visited the 'Freedom Train' in 1976.

WB was still producing Looney Tunes and showing them on Saturday morning. Other cartoons I remember were Hoppity Hooper, Space Angel, Jot, the original Scooby Doo, Speed Buggy, just to name a few.

Join in, and let's celebrate the pre-Internet age kitsch!


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh my this is fun

Watching the westerns on Saturday afternoon. Rifleman, Rawhide,Cheyenne and The Big Valley

Going downtown to watch movies at the Texas Theater then going to Ashburn's for an ice cream cone

Flying the kite I bought at Wacker's 

Playing outside from early morning till dark, playing cowboy and indians and making a bow and arrow out of small tree branches

catching fireflies on a summer night and putting them in a mason jar with holes poked in the lid.

This was the downtown theater


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a few to share...

Cell phones were for rich people who got arrested.

Video games were found in public places and had slots to accept your quarters.

Large tv sets required at least two or three grown men to move them.

The net was used to catch wild animals...or bad guys on tv shows like Batman, Spiderman, etc.

Battlestar Galactica, and Starbuck was NOT a woman.

The National Anthem was the last thing broadcast when tv stations went off the air for the night; this was followed by snow until about 5 or 6am.

Learning reading, writing and arithmetic was not negotiable in school; there was no spellcheck in the school library, and calculators were largely prohibited in class.

TV dinners were a severe punishment for husbands; these days they are a godsend.

Leaded gasoline.

I'm going to quit while I'm ahead; I'm already getting nostalgic...
:happy:


----------



## Donna (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh My Gosh...so many memories. The two that stick out the most, though...

I remember middle of the night long distance (collect at that) phone calls from my big brother who was stationed in Vietnam. And my Mom screaming for joy (again in the middle of the night) when he came home from Vietnam without calling first. 

I also remember driving downtown Ann Arbor to a shop called 'Middle Earth' with my other big brother and his friends (he could only go if he took me.) I can still smell the patchouli incense. It was my first taste of science fiction and really awesome music. On vinyl, no less.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 14, 2011)

Last two, I promise!

The tv remote was a child who happened to be in the room when an adult wanted the channel changed.

Saturday Night Live; so good, so funny, and so forbidden for those who had to go to Sunday school the following morning.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 14, 2011)

I remember when cartoons were only on Saturday mornings and after-school. 

I remember "after school specials" on tv.

I remember when MTV was actually about music and played music videos all day. I also remember the first time I saw "Welcome to the Jungle" on Head Banger's Ball. 

It was a big deal to have HBO or Cinemax- the kids from families with money had that.

I remember learning to siphon gas through a hose and pour it into a carburetor to get the car started when it ran out of gas. 

I read the whole Little House on the Prairie series of books three times.

I read every Nancy Drew book in publication at that time at least three times each- I only lacked reading three because someone hadn't returned them to the school library. 

Reading Amityville Horror when I was 8 years old gave me nightmares and made me scared to look up at a dark kitchen window for many years afterwards. 

Harrison Ford was a helluva lot hotter then Luke whats-his-name ever was- even when I was a child I liked the bad boys 

David Bowie only looked appealing to me two times in my life- in the movies Cat People and Labyrinth.

All the "good times" involved visiting my family up in New Jersey- the most depressing feelings I had in my childhood were the trapped, empty feelings I got whenever I got back to NC.

I used to walk down to the local grocery store and read magazines for free such as Mad and Cracked. They didn't have the Eerie magazines I loved but I spent my allowance on Vampire comics at the local convenience store.

Whenever my friends and I walked under the interstate over-pass, we would pick up bottles and sling them at the cement barriers to break them...unless they were the kind we could take down the grocery store and get a nickel or dime for them.

When I was really small and lived in NJ, my brother would walk me down the "candy store" that I think now was a tackle shop that sold candy. When we moved to NC, he was offered a part time job in a real soda shop. He sometimes gave me free cokes with vanilla squirted in them. I liked to play Crocodile Rock and Run Around Sue on the juke box there. Peter Frampton was on the cover of an album in the window.

I also loved watching Battlestar Galactica, the series V and Charlies Angels.

I started off collecting Charlies Angels cards but found collecting Kiss cards with the boys was better than bickering with the girls. I also played "pencils" with the boys- I broke their pencils often but quickly learned not to play them with a boy named Richard because he always won and broke my new pencils.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 14, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> Last two, I promise!
> 
> *The tv remote was a child who happened to be in the room when an adult wanted the channel changed.*
> 
> Saturday Night Live; so good, so funny, and so forbidden for those who had to go to Sunday school the following morning.



This made me chuckle. Let's just say that my Mother was a very loud Ukranian woman who didn't need me to be in the room, or even the house, or even the yard, to get me to come running. 

One of my happiest days was when I was 17 and we got cable. And even though there was a cord attached to the tv set, it reached my parent's chair and they could slide the lever to change the channel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting to read this.
Though most of my memories from the 70s (I was born in 69) are buried somewhere in my head with no access, I found some similarities. For example the size of the TV sets or having only three channels on TV, which didn't even run 24/7. Radio channels played music usually without announcing the titles and interprets of the songs.
The 80s being the years that mostly left their mark on me (I still wear some kind of mullet ), I nonetheless remember little. TV channels still were three of them, somewhen to the end of the decade, there were some others. Cable TV? Can't remember having heard of that back then. Radio stations usually still refused to tell something about the music they played (though that specific station we could recieve back then, still does this today, in times of RDS and so on... :doh.
*puts away the mining equipment* That's all folks.


----------



## one2one (Dec 15, 2011)

The music. Especially one-hit-wonders of the 70s, sold on 45s.

Early morning deliveries from the milkman.

Going to the mailbox (only way we could get mail) listening to Crocodile Rock on a purple transistor radio.

Running home from school so I wouldn't miss the beginning of The Brady Bunch.

My parents turning off the TV because they thought we were too young to see the civil rights and war protests.

Slide shows that involved setting up an actual screen in the living room ... and seeing slides of 'life on a commune' when friends of my parents were in town and came to visit.

Streaking. There was even a song for that, too.

Learning to tell time on a real watch. Followed by learning to pull out the stem, set it back 10 or 15 minutes, and pretend we'd forgotten to wind it and the watch had stopped when we came home late.

Shared phone lines. I can't remember what they were called, but when you'd pick up the phone to make a call, sometimes the other party that shared your line would already be using it. Oh, and phone cords. You were lucky if you could get it to stretch far enough from the wall/phone to go in a closet or sit and the top of the basement stairs for a little privacy.

Leg warmers and satin jackets.

The first personal computers.

Buying local before it was in vogue by going to small, family farms, right in your own neighborhood, for eggs and produce. Going through the fields picking the peas that the combines had missed when they were done harvesting. Running through cornfields and playing in haylofts.

Vacations that involved driving until the road ended, leaving the car, putting canoes in the water and coming back 5 days later. Without ever worrying if the car would still be there.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 15, 2011)

If you got up too early to watch t.v., all you saw was a test pattern.

Cable t.v. was a big deal when it came out.

At school we still had nuke bomb drills--duck and cover under your desk, as if that was going to do any good.

Sports graphics on t.v. we crappy! They were so cheesy.

All of those stupid variety shows, and the holiday specials hosted by John Denver.

Movie theaters had 2 movies to choose from, the seats were uncomfortable.


----------



## it's only me (Dec 15, 2011)

getting a chance to go into town every once & a while, buying a bag of penny candy when it was actually a penny. 

chopping & stacking wood for our wood heater.

only getting 1- 16oz bottle of soda a month, maybe some kind of sweets, (that was when it was foodstamp time).

having a home cooked meal ready for us when we got off the school bus.
also watching t.v after school, afterschool specials, THE M.I.C.K.E.Y. M.O.U.S.E. club, the brady bunch, the beverly hillbillies, & was satisfied with the few channels we had(lol).

no phones.

no light switches, only 1 light we had in the ceiling of each room, the one where you had to pull the chain or string to turn it on, can u imagine trying to find the string at nite(lol).

no air conditioner or fans.

there was 10 of us, so, at the time the 4 oldest had moved out or gotten married, & that left the rest of us & my parents having to pile onto an old white station wagon for transportation.

but the most important thing & what i cherish & remember most was having both of my parents there, there both deceased now.

i guess WE can truely say young people really don't know how good they have it today, i really wish they can go back in time & live the way we lived, ya'll think they could 've made it? , i also will say it wasn't bad at all, cause it seemed like families was closer back then.

but i WOULD NOT have traded it for anything, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger.(lol)


----------



## FeedYouInFlorida (Dec 15, 2011)

One of my earliest memories is Richard Nixon going on TV to talk about the energy crisis and lowering the national speed limit to 55MPH.

And the first album (vinyl!) I ever bought was John Williams' music for Star Wars. Even as a kid I was a geek. 

Music sharing meant copying albums onto tape cassettes.

I do miss the great album covers of the LP era.


----------



## Fat_Angel (Dec 15, 2011)

Racing home from school to try to catch Duran Duran on mtv before my dad got home and made me change the channel....he hated them lol. 

Atari!

Finding that perfect neon orange shirt and wearing it proudly even though it made me look like a huge pumpkin!!!!

Playing outside until the streetlights came on.

Walt disney shows on sunday evenings.

The mutual of omaha dude with the wild kingdom shows on tv.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember when candy bars were 25 cents each.

We got our exercise outdoors instead of on Wii and X-box. 
Our kind of games included Hide-and-seek, kick the can, Catch them kiss them ditch 'em, Tag, Simon says, Mother May I, "Wicked old witch what time is it?", and Redlight-Greenlight. 

Jelly shoes, penny loafers,and boat shoes were in style and if your hair didn't have "wings" or "feathers"you were not hip or cool at all. 

Summers were spent outdoors all day long...and we only came in when we were hungry or when the street lights came on (house rule).

I'd run home from the bus stop in order to catch the last 15 minutes of Felix the cat and then watch Speed Racer on PBS.

Bogarting Showtime and HBO on a stolen converter.We'd watch it wavy lines and all!

Skateboards were all the rage.

The closest we came to a cell phone was the one on the corner of a public street that you had to drop a dime into to make a phone call. 

Who ever heard of Music CD's? We had tape recorders that we taped all our favorite music off of the local radio stations with. Vinyl records were popular for our turntable record players. 

Pop Rocks, lick 'em sticks, lemon heads, and Jolly rancher sticks were popular. (That is until the big rumor that drinking soda with pop rocks would destroy your larynx came along. Remember that "Mikey" the kid from the Life cereal commercials supposedly died from that?).

Our Media influences included Teen beat and Tigerbeat magazine. I had those dang posters all over my bedroom wall. 

I waited in line to see E.T. for 6 hours cos the first three shows were standing room only.

Cabbage patch kids were the most popular Christmas item. There were beat downs in the store over them.

I was thrilled to put the red and blue bulbs on our silver tinsel Christmas tree. 

Jumping rope double dutch, kickball, and tag football were some favorite pass times of the children in our neighborhood. These days you rarely see a child outdoors.

I couldn't wait until I could drive and go to the midnight showing of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I remember when candy bars were 25 cents each.
> 
> We got our exercise outdoors instead of on Wii and X-box.
> Our kind of games included Hide-and-seek, kick the can, Catch them kiss them ditch 'em, Tag, Simon says, Mother May I, "Wicked old witch what time is it?", and Redlight-Greenlight.
> ...



OMG!! :shocked::wubu::shocked: I REMEMBER OLD LADY WITCH!!! I used to LOVE that game!! We used to play t his game called Hot Peas and Cold Butter. The one who was IT had to hide a belt or a strap and everyone had to go look for it. The hider would let you know who was getting warmer and when you found the belt you were red hot. Then you had to chase everyone back to home base and if you caught someone you got to give them the thrashing of their lives with the belt. Everybody would run pell mell squealing like idiots to get away. Then you got to hide it next. Fun fun fun.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone remember HR Puff and Stuff?


----------



## Dromond (Dec 16, 2011)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Does anyone remember HR Puff and Stuff?



I do. That was some trippy shit, for sure. Sid and Marty Kroft had to be on drugs when they dreamed up that show.


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2011)

I remember when.... 

- we got a dishwasher, when we got a colour TV, when we got cable. I don't remember when 'we' got a VCR, because I was at University by then (my parents were never on the cutting edge of home entertainment or conveniences).

- the local newspapers went from afternoon delivery to morning delivery, depriving a lot of kids of their income.

- I couldn't think of much cooler than having the money and the transportation to hang around the arcade--especially when they began to have a lot of video games! (by the time I had the money and transportation I was no longer so interested, however).

- we got a 'clone' of an Apple II computer, and we were pretty special because we got a dot matrix printer that actually had one dot below the line, so it it printed g, j, p, q, and y in a semi-legible way, unlike the 8 pin dot matrix printers. Also how getting that totally revolutionized writing essays and reports, primitive though the word processing was.

- Long distance calls were for emergencies, or else on holidays when they were down to 1/3 the usual cost.

- Waiting desperately, for years, to get a new bike with drop handle-bars, to replace my hand-me-down, and now utterly un-cool, upright bike.

- when it seemed like I was the only one in middle-school who didn't have an Addidas bag to carry their books around in (but then my sister got me a backpack from her university, and I didn't mind anymore)

- when 'aviator' glasses frames were hip and curent, and rectangular glasses or ones with thick ear pieces were impossibly old-fashioned!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 16, 2011)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Does anyone remember HR Puff and Stuff?



Movieplex actually has been airing one of the PuffNStuff movies and I recently watched it with my autistic 8 1/2 year old niece. She laughed all the way through and kept asking me about the "weird" characters and where they came from. She loved Witchie-Poo and the talking flute.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 16, 2011)

Being sent to the corner store with a dollar to buy two packs of cigarettes (Kents) for my mom and being told I could keep the change, then going to the bar at the corner instead and pay less so I'd have more change to buy a sarsaparilla and a ham sandwich at the bar while gossiping with the bartender/owner, Mr. Hill who had a gigantic ill-tempered Old English Sheepdog named Rocky. I was ten. I bought cigarettes and hung out in a bar. It.was.awesome.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 16, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Being sent to the corner store with a dollar to buy two packs of cigarettes (Kents) for my mom and being told I could keep the change, then going to the bar at the corner instead and pay less so I'd have more change to buy a sarsaparilla and a ham sandwich at the bar while gossiping with the bartender/owner, Mr. Hill who had a gigantic ill-tempered Old English Sheepdog named Rocky. I was ten. I bought cigarettes and hung out in a bar. It.was.awesome.



I bought ciggs and BEER. Mom was a raving alcoholic and sent me to the liquor store as her sprite-footed little enabler. I myself started smoking when I was 13 and bought them all the time. Never knew it was illegal to sell ciggs to minors until I was old enough to buy them legally anyway. I was genuinely shocked when I found out. Mom sobered up when we all grew up and moved out. Good times.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 16, 2011)

Man, this is bringing back so many memories...

My Saturday morning faves:
--The Banana Splits
--Kroft Supershow (and everything in it: Wonderbug, Dr. Shrinker, Elektra Woman and Dyna Girl...).
--Secrets of Isis
--Sigmund the Seamonster
--Uncle Croc's Block (with Charles Nelson Reilly, and all the cartoons therein)
--The Superfriends
--Scooby Doo (of course)
--Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids
--Batman and Robin (with Batmite!)
--Groovie Goolies and Friends
--Far Out Space Nuts
--The Ghost Busters (live action 70s show)
--Shazam...

...lol! Could you tell I loved my Saturday mornings--? What can I say? Only child introvert. TV was my first true love.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 17, 2011)

Omigoodness! This thread certainly brings back many good memories!

I was born in January 1966, so, at 3, I was a bit too young to understand the Apollo 11 moon landing...let alone remember it.

I remember ALL those glorious Saturday morning cartoons and really weird Sid & Marty Kroft TV shows...I was always partial to "Sigmund and the Sea Monsters"

I also remember an odd TV show with Jim Neighbors and Ruth Buzzi as aliens. They had a pet called a "Dorse" (yes, a combination dog and horse) and I remember the aliens traveled with a couple human kids. I just can't remember the name of the show but I remember watching it.

I never missed the Shazam/Isis Power Hour.

I used to walk downtown to a small diner which sold magazines and candy. I'd buy a soda and a MAD, CRACKED, EERIE or FAMOUS MONSTERS OF FILMLAND magazine...depended on what I was interested in and had money for. Yes, the grumpy old guy who owned the place (and has been long dead for years) was fond of telling me that his magazine stand wasn't a library .

I also remember when MTV played videos.

I remember watching THREE channels off an antennae on a black and white TV.

I never missed the original Saturday Night Live...I have the DVD sets for the first 5 seasons and it's STILL funny!

We had no internet, no cell phones, video games were nearby at the mall arcade but we had to amuse ourselves by...GASP!...actually using our imaginations! However did we survive? We read books, played outside, got into trouble, rode bikes without helmets (whoa nellie!), we actually exercised.

Okay, I admit that I truly enjoy my very sweet 50 inch flat screen plasma TV that I own today...and watching DVDs of old TV shows from 30-40 years ago is still lots of fun.

I also miss the simpler times of my childhood though.

Dennis


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 17, 2011)

Zoom,. zoom zoomah zoom...we are going to zoomah zoomah zoomah zoom. Come on give it a try. We're going to teach you to fly HIGH!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't forget Captain Kangaroo, Mister Rogers' Neighborhood, and the Electric Company!


----------



## Dromond (Dec 17, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Omigoodness! This thread certainly brings back many good memories!
> 
> I was born in January 1966, so, at 3, I was a bit too young to understand the Apollo 11 moon landing...let alone remember it.
> 
> ...



I looked it up, the show was called The Lost Saucer. Another Sid & Marty Kroft production.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 17, 2011)

Toys I remember well












Wheel-o





Clackers


----------



## Dromond (Dec 17, 2011)

I loved my Lincoln Log set! I also had a wheel-o, but could never quite figure out why it was supposed to be fun.


----------



## Donna (Dec 17, 2011)

Cindy, I see your Chatty Cathy and raise you one Mrs Beasley. She was my best friend growing up and I adored her. I got my first pair of glasses when I was four years old and it really made me feel better that my doll had glasses too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2011)

I'll see your Mrs. Beasley and raise you Dawn Dolls and YES I had the dress shop too!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2011)

Donna said:


> Cindy, I see your Chatty Cathy and raise you one Mrs Beasley. She was my best friend growing up and I adored her. I got my first pair of glasses when I was four years old and it really made me feel better that my doll had glasses too.



I had a Mrs. Beasley. She was the best!

A lot of things on here that I remember, so I'll TRY not to duplicate too much.

Someone referenced the party line phones. My mom was usually complaining about one of the neighbors always being on the phone and being nosy.

My first bicycle had a banana seat and "muscle" handlebars. I put a lot of miles on that thing, all over the farm. My sister, who is 10 years younger than I am, rode in front of me by the time she was 2.

The family farm was a family farm. Run by my dad, mom, and us four kids. We all had responsibilities and contributed to the success of the family business. Today I think "family farm" mostly means owned by a family, incorporated, and with several hired hands to actually do the day to day work.

The first video I ever watched was on "Solid Gold" one Saturday night while I was babysitting. Living out in the county, we did not even dream about cable TV. One family I babysat for had the "remote control" TV with the chord. That rocked!

I'm pretty sure I remember watching the news during the fall of Saigan. 

We got a microwave after I started college. I learned my grandma's recipe for homemade bread - from scratch.

Favorite TV shows: Donny and Marie, Sonny and Cher, Dukes of Hazard, Hee Haw, Little House on the Prairie, and The Waltons. I also loved the Disney Sunday Night movie.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok I will see and raise all of you


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 17, 2011)

She's a little bit country...he's a little bit rock n roll.....I loved these dolls but I don't remember them being so dorky looking back then.....LMAO


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 17, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Toys I remember well
> 
> 
> Clackers



Oh my goodness, I'd totally forgotten about clackers! We had a black set of them and my mum would hide them away, for fear of me killing my sister with them (accidentally of course hehe). They were seriously dangerous in my hands and I still marvel that they were considered a "toy".


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 18, 2011)

I remember the moon landing, I was so pissed that there were no cartoons on, I kept changing the channel to find cartoons, but the only thing on t.v. was a weird black and white image.


----------



## CrystalDiorDoll (Dec 18, 2011)

i remember getting little kiddles dolls in perfume bottles


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my goodness, I'd totally forgotten about clackers! We had a black set of them and my mum would hide them away, for fear of me killing my sister with them (accidentally of course hehe). They were seriously dangerous in my hands and I still marvel that they were considered a "toy".



I broke a finger with these one day. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I broke a finger with these one day. NEVER AGAIN.



Man, we used to get busted up all the time off of toys and games sold to kids back in the day.  You all remember those metal 'skates' they used to sell? Ours had a key that you'd use to adjust them to fit over a kid's sneakers along with leather straps to fasten them on. They'd put you in jail if you made something like that for kids now. My sister and I loved them though.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 18, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Man, we used to get busted up all the time off of toys and games sold to kids back in the day.  You all remember those metal 'skates' they used to sell? Ours had a key that you'd use to adjust them to fit over a kid's sneakers along with leather straps to fasten them on. They'd put you in jail if you made something like that for kids now. My sister and I loved them though.



Oh you mean those metal skates that would cast a spark if you rolled across the right kind of pavement? I always lost my skate key. I remember whacking my sister over the head with one of those skates and getting into lots of trouble for doing so. It left her with a huge bump on her head. Anyone remember Whiffle ball? Those were the days...when you could abuse your siblings with toys! (just kidding)


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 18, 2011)

This makes me remember the metal Tonka trucks they used to make until someone decided they were either dangerous or not cost effective, one of the two. I saw a few plastic ones in the store not too long ago, and I wonder if the safe toys available today afford children the luxury of avoiding the consequences of reckless behavior.

I guess I'm just being the devil's advocate today.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 18, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh my goodness, I'd totally forgotten about clackers! We had a black set of them and my mum would hide them away, for fear of me killing my sister with them (accidentally of course hehe). They were seriously dangerous in my hands and I still marvel that they were considered a "toy".



OMG - I had a purple pair of these! I was awesome with these but OH the bruises on the forearms until you got really good! Everyone had them and all you heard was clack clack clack for hours! Then some do-gooder had to come along and stop them from being made cuz they were glass and you could get a splinter in your eye or something... pfft.. lol

Remember pogo-sticks? The metal ones that, on a really hot summer day, if the rubber on the bottom was worn, you could put millions (ok, hundreds) of circles in the hot top? My dad wouldn't let me use it in the driveway - go out in the street with that damn thing! LOL!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I looked it up, the show was called The Lost Saucer. Another Sid & Marty Kroft production.



That's the show!

Many thanks!


Dennis


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2011)

Who remembers Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? My parents really regretted buying this stuff for my sister and I. Heh.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Who remembers Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? My parents really regretted buying this stuff for my sister and I. Heh.



I loved the smell


----------



## Mayla (Dec 19, 2011)

Dromond said:


> Who remembers Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? My parents really regretted buying this stuff for my sister and I. Heh.



OMG! I used to get so dizzy off the smell of that stuff. It was fun, but it smelled so bad you *really* didn't want to eat it.  I guess that was the positive. 

And heck, if we're going there:







and






I also had the Happy Family (which was the Black version of the Sunshine Family). Complete with the grandparents.  They were such hippies...


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I loved the smell





Mayla said:


> OMG! I used to get so dizzy off the smell of that stuff. It was fun, but it smelled so bad you *really* didn't want to eat it.  I guess that was the positive.*snip*



The smell was the reason it was pulled from the market. The fumes were not only toxic, they gave a stronger high than sniffing glue. Any company would be crucified if they tried to market this product now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 19, 2011)

wow this thread brings back some memories.

Aftershool I always tried to catch the Thunderbirds on PBS. View attachment 99502


I ate my lunch from a Bionic Woman or charlies angel lunch box.

I spent my saturday mornings watching Jabber jaws, SpeedBuggy, Isis and Shazam, CAPTAINNNNNNNNN Caveman, The Archies and so many more.

My Friday and Saturday night prime time favorite tv shows were, The Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, The 6 million dollar man, The bionic woman, and who could forget Lynda Carter as wonder woman? View attachment 99499
View attachment 99500


I got 4 different sets of Peanuts and the gang ColorForms for Christmas and I felt like I had won the lottery.View attachment 99503


My aunt bought me a pet rock for my birthday which I named Herbert and each year she would buy me 2 or three more Little House on the Prairie books, until I had the entire collection. My older sister would bet the Trixie Beldon books and I would steal them from her.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2011)

I just about died when I got this from Santa one year. 

View attachment ParkerBros-Merlin.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> skate key


 
I used to wear mine on a shoelace around my neck.

Good times.


----------



## Tad (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone remember of the excitement of going to a roller-disco? 

My wife was another who got sent to the store to buy cigarettes for her parents--she always hated that.

And I guess we are the Walkman generation, the first to have really portable and personal music in our teens. (although I never got a real Walkman, but I eventually got a knock-off).


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2011)

Tad said:


> Anyone remember of the excitement of going to a roller-disco?
> 
> My wife was another who got sent to the store to buy cigarettes for her parents--she always hated that.
> 
> And I guess we are the Walkman generation, the first to have really portable and personal music in our teens. (although I never got a real Walkman, but I eventually got a knock-off).


 


Stardust Roller Rink in Surrey. I was a regular as a teen and had custom skates!

Haha.

My hair was big and my jeans were tight! Air band concerts were big news there too.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 19, 2011)

This thread is bringing back tons of memories from years ago...

I remember the metal lunchboxes, with a thermos for folks like mine who weren't big on comparatively expensive cans of soft drinks. There was usually a tuna fish or pb&j sandwich in my lunchbox, with a piece of fruit or something similar; on lucky days there were twinkies or a few cookies in a sandwich bag. 

I remember getting a Merlin as well; I'm just glad I wasn't the only one. I think I wore the color off the buttons, too!

I had a thousand lego blocks, half of which got lost in the red shag carpet in my bedroom (yeah, baby, YEAH!); I had a few 35 cent comic books which got lost/destroyed; I even had the Star Wars theme on a 45rpm record!

My brother and I got SillyPutty for Christmas one year; we woke up the next day with his hair stuck to the bed! He asked me to get help and I refused, not believing him until he started crying, and that was the last time we got anything even close to sticky or gummy for Christmas.

Good times...


----------



## Dromond (Dec 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I just about died when I got this from Santa one year.



I played mine to death! I loved it!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 20, 2011)

The kids in our neighborhood invented their own outside game. We called it "here, here"

One person stood at one line in the pavement (street line) facing everyone else who stood at the NEXT crack (street line) at the opposite end. The first person would think of something and give clues to what it was. If someone at the opposite end figured it out, they would shout out what it was and then race to the callers end, tag the line and shout "here!" and then back to their beginning start line, tag it and say "HERE!" (while the caller raced to theirs and did the same). The person who got back to their beginning point first was the "caller" and got to think of something for everyone to guess.
I think that we played that game every day, every summer of my childhood.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> The kids in our neighborhood invented their own outside game. We called it "here, here"
> 
> One person stood at one line in the pavement (street line) facing everyone else who stood at the NEXT crack (street line) at the opposite end. The first person would think of something and give clues to what it was. If someone at the opposite end figured it out, they would shout out what it was and then race to the callers end, tag the line and shout "here!" and then back to their beginning start line, tag it and say "HERE!" (while the caller raced to theirs and did the same). The person who got back to their beginning point first was the "caller" and got to think of something for everyone to guess.
> I think that we played that game every day, every summer of my childhood.



The best part of those games was the process of determining who was going to be 'it.' Everybody would put one foot in to a group circle and one person would count down feet saying, "I struck a match and the match went out." The suspense was the best part for me, hoping you would not be it and wondering who would be the last one left. We should still use that to determine who will pick up the tab or who will be stuck doing a crap job nobody wants.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 20, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> The best part of those games was the process of determining who was going to be 'it.' Everybody would put one foot in to a group circle and one person would count down feet saying, "I struck a match and the match went out." The suspense was the best part for me, hoping you would not be it and wondering who would be the last one left. We should still use that to determine who will pick up the tab or who will be stuck doing a crap job nobody wants.



LOL OMGoodness, I remember those choosing games. We did "Bubble gum, bubble gum in a dish, how many pieces do you wish? (someone says a number) and we counted around the feet that many numbers, then said, "and you are not it you dirty dirty dish rag you" and that person was OUT. Then the process started over until all but one was left and that person was "IT".


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> LOL OMGoodness, I remember those choosing games. We did "Bubble gum, bubble gum in a dish, how many pieces do you wish? (someone says a number) and we counted around the feet that many numbers, then said, "and you are not it you dirty dirty dish rag you" and that person was OUT. Then the process started over until all but one was left and that person was "IT".



Hahahaha! We did "Bubble Gum" too. How about "Engine, engine number nine, going down chicago line, if the train goes off the track, do you want your money back?" The person pointed to says either yes or no and the pointer continues on spelling out "Y E S/N O spells yes/no and you will not be it for this game." I LOVED those! And don't forget the old old OLD school "One potato, two potato...." :happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone remember this?

Hacker Packer soda cracker
Hacker Packer too
Hacker Packer soda cracker
Out goes YOU


----------



## Tad (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember those choosing games....being who I am, I soon had the number of the syllables for the most common ones memorized, so I could calculate the result before the counter got there ( <--math nerd by birth)

My friends and I used to play pretty epic games of a hid and seek variant. The person who was 'it' had to physically tag someone to put them out, while the goal of everyone else was to touch the 'safe' tree and win the match. The 'safe' tree was out in the open, so there was often a foot race component to getting in safely. I wasn't the best hider, but I was pretty good at playing with geometry and timing to be able to get past 'It' even when they were standing between me and the tree (nobody ever figured out that all they had to do was turn and run straight for the tree, they'd always try to intercept me on the way....). These games roamed over several suburban yards, squeezing past or through hedges, over fences, etc.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2011)

Tad said:


> I remember those choosing games....being who I am, I soon had the number of the syllables for the most common ones memorized, so I could calculate the result before the counter got there ( <--math nerd by birth)
> 
> My friends and I used to play pretty epic games of a hid and seek variant. The person who was 'it' had to physically tag someone to put them out, while the goal of everyone else was to touch the 'safe' tree and win the match. The 'safe' tree was out in the open, so there was often a foot race component to getting in safely. I wasn't the best hider, but I was pretty good at playing with geometry and timing to be able to get past 'It' even when they were standing between me and the tree (nobody ever figured out that all they had to do was turn and run straight for the tree, they'd always try to intercept me on the way....). These games roamed over several suburban yards, squeezing past or through hedges, over fences, etc.



I played the safe tree game as well. Can't remember what it was called. In our game you could not employ the strategy you mentioned, stalk home base or head people off. You had to legitimately try to catch them or you'd be disqualified and not allowed to play. I used my gender and my weight and my youth to fool people into complacency. I'd start half hearted run but then speed up instantly and catch them before they realize. It was assumed I was too big, too young, too slow, etc. but I actually held several ribbons for running. The trick stopped working after word got out but there was always one sucker.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 20, 2011)

These sound incredibly familiar. Our "safe" was the front porch of anyone that was playing the game. You could chase them forever as long as you could keep them away from the safe zones. hehe, and sometimes we would play that there were 2 taggers instead of one, so that you had to watch out for both. Made the game more intense cos sometimes they would BOTH chase you down at the same time. 



Tad said:


> I remember those choosing games....being who I am, I soon had the number of the syllables for the most common ones memorized, so I could calculate the result before the counter got there ( <--math nerd by birth)
> 
> My friends and I used to play pretty epic games of a hid and seek variant. The person who was 'it' had to physically tag someone to put them out, while the goal of everyone else was to touch the 'safe' tree and win the match. The 'safe' tree was out in the open, so there was often a foot race component to getting in safely. I wasn't the best hider, but I was pretty good at playing with geometry and timing to be able to get past 'It' even when they were standing between me and the tree (nobody ever figured out that all they had to do was turn and run straight for the tree, they'd always try to intercept me on the way....). These games roamed over several suburban yards, squeezing past or through hedges, over fences, etc.





LillyBBBW said:


> I played the safe tree game as well. Can't remember what it was called. In our game you could not employ the strategy you mentioned, stalk home base or head people off. You had to legitimately try to catch them or you'd be disqualified and not allowed to play. I used my gender and my weight and my youth to fool people into complacency. I'd start half hearted run but then speed up instantly and catch them before they realize. It was assumed I was too big, too young, too slow, etc. but I actually held several ribbons for running. The trick stopped working after word got out but there was always one sucker.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 20, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hahahaha! We did "Bubble Gum" too. How about "Engine, engine number nine, going down chicago line, if the train goes off the track, do you want your money back?" The person pointed to says either yes or no and the pointer continues on spelling out "Y E S/N O spells yes/no and you will not be it for this game." I LOVED those! And don't forget the old old OLD school "One potato, two potato...." :happy:



I wanna play! Did anyone do this one?

My mother and your mother were hanging out clothes.
My mother punched your mother right in the nose.
What color blood came out? (person answers)
Blue. B L U E and you shall not be "it".

LOL!

And the quick one - Superman Superman Fly right out... until one person was left.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 20, 2011)

I remember one, too!

Eenie meenie minie moe,
Catch a tiger by the toe,
If he hollers, let him go,
Eenie meenie minie moe.
Out goes the rat,
Out goes the cat;
Out goes the lady with the 
See saw hat!

I admit, when I first read 'if the train jumps off the track' my brain automatically filled in, 'pick it up, pick it up, PICK IT UP!'
:doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2011)

Captain Save said:


> I remember one, too!
> 
> Eenie meenie minie moe,
> Catch a tiger by the toe,
> ...



I remember that poem! Only, the way I know it, it ended, "Out goes the lady with the *baseball bat*." We loved violence in our neigborhood.  

I remember my parents letting my sister and I sit up to watch the Flip Wilson show.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 21, 2011)

another clever ditty that we said back in the day when choosing the "it" person.


My mother and your mother lived across the street
1819 Broadway Street
every night they had a fight and this is what they said..
Icky picky soda pop, Icky picky poo
Icky picky soda pop I hate you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> another clever ditty that we said back in the day when choosing the "it" person.
> 
> 
> My mother and your mother lived across the street
> ...



I never heard that one Lovelyone. Cinnamich posted one up further that I have never heard either. I've heard one similar to yours though:

My mother and your mother were hanging up the clothes.
My mother punched your mother in the nose.
What color was the blood?

example: yellow

Y E L L O W spells yellow and you will not be it for this game."


----------



## Mayla (Dec 21, 2011)

I loved all the hand-clap games: Miss Lucy, Say-say oh Playmate, This train goes... and all the rest. 

F'r instance - 

Miss Lucy had a Steamboat,
The Steamboat had a bell
Miss Lucy went to Heaven,
The Steamboat went to-- 
Hell-o operator,
Please dial number Nine
And if you disconnect me,
I'll kick your bare 
Behind the 'fridgerator
There was a piece of glass,
Miss Lucy sat upon it
And broke her little - 
As-k no more questions, 
I'll tell you no more lies!
The boys are in the bathroom
Making chocolate pies!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Lucy had a baby
She named him Tiny Tim
She put him in a bathtub
To see if he could swim
He drank up all the water
He ate a bar of soap
He tried to eat the bathtub
But it wouldn't fit down his throat
Miss Lucy called the doctor
Miss Lucy called the nurse
Miss Lucy called the lady with the alligator purse
First came the doctor
Then came the nurse
Then came the lady with the alligator purse
'Measles' said the doctor
'Mumps' said the nurse
'Nothing' said the lady with alligator purse
Miss Lucy kicked the doctor
Miss Lucy kicked the nurse
Miss Lucy paid the lady with the alligator purse


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 21, 2011)

My cousin taught me....

Mary had a little lamb
She tied him to the heater.
Every time he turned around,
He burned his little....
Peter, Peter, pumpkin eater
Had a wife and couldn't keep her
He put her in a pumpkin shell,
And there he beat her all to...
Hell-o sports fans,
Did you know that zebras have
Stripes on their...
Cock your guns, men!
The Indians are coming!

Terribly un-PC, but considering the time and place...


----------



## bigmac (Dec 22, 2011)

I remember, in northern Alberta, there were only three TV channels (CBC, CTV, and ITV). All the kids used to watch CTV's local kid's show, _Popcorn Playhouse_ (the show had a great character, Muskeg the Moose).


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2011)

Mayla said:


> I loved all the hand-clap games: Miss Lucy, Say-say oh Playmate, This train goes... and all the rest.
> 
> F'r instance -
> 
> ...



Me too! My favorite was the one where the handclaps went in sequence from side to side and then some meet in the middle clapping, starting with one count and then incresing the repitions by one count till you made it to ten - granted noone messed up the sequencing. There was a similar one that required 4 people to play. Then there was ever lovable rythmic "Kick, Open, Side to Side" which I loved. :happy:

ETA: Gawd, I'm teaching these to my nieces. Screw wii.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 22, 2011)

Apples on a stick
They make me sick
They make my stomach go 2-4-6
Not because of dirty
Not because of Clean
Just because Allie kissed a boy
behind a magazine
Girls Girls having a fight
Here comes shorty in her shorty dress
she can wiggle
She can wobble
but she can't do this
Close her eyes and count to 10
if she misses she'll start again
1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 22, 2011)

How cool is it that we all have these wonderful memories, but how sad that in lieu of technology, these things are being set by the wayside?


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 22, 2011)

Candy bars were a Quarter, Ice Cream Fifteen cents
A milk pint, a Dime.

Summers were for sharing Twin Pops.

I had a Holly Hobby lunch box, and a Little House on the Prairie one later...

All the girls read Judy Blume.
Though, I read everything... 

The Wizard of Oz came on once a year, and it was something to look forward to. The same for all of the Holiday claymations and Peanuts Specials.

Saturday night was Love Boat and Fantasy Island.
Sunday night was The Magical World of Disney
Monday Night was Little House on the Prairie

Fun was playing outside until it got dark. If Dad came looking for you
in the truck, you knew you were in trouble... 

Fun was collecting lightning bugs.

Fun was my blue glittered banana seat bicycle.

Fun were my roller skates with pompoms. A pair for the street
and a pair for the rink.

Barbie was a girls best friend.

My comic book of choice was Archie

I had a pet rock, Bucket of Slime, Bucket of Slim w/ worms, Chinese paper Flipper, Baton, That sticky octopus that oozed itself down the glass, silly putty, slinky... 

Birthday presents cassette tape recorder, polaroid camera, ten speed bike,
Atari...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> How cool is it that we all have these wonderful memories, but how sad that in lieu of technology, these things are being set by the wayside?



I like to take my nieces and nephews with me from time to time when I'm traveling. One of my rules is NO VIDEO GAMES. I don't want one kid sitting there twirling away focused on their whozeewhatzits and not interacting with everyone else or paying attention to their surroundings. Plus I don't want to end up carrying their junk when they want to run amok at the fountain or consoling them when they lose the thing on the bus to NYC. They're a little salty about it at first but they seem to absorb the concept once I explain. 

I do notice that a lot of the fun they enjoy together seems to center around things, like a dry erase board, iPod, some kind of gadget. No staring games, hand clap games, guessing games or 20 questions..... I dont know if they know how to play any of those games but it seems to be a lost art.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 22, 2011)

*ahem* 

*director baton tapping*

*music swells*

Mine eyes have seen the glory,
of the burning of the school.
We have tortured every teacher,
we have broken every rule.
We tried to put the fire out
with a can of gasoline.
But the school keeps burning on! [I know it doesn't rhyme. We didn't care.]

Glory glory hallelujah!
Teacher hit me with a ruler [doesn't rhyme, didn't care]
I met her at the door
with a loaded .44
Now she ain't my teacher no more!

*music ends*

*bows to the audience*


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 23, 2011)

IF we heard that music...the little twinkle twinkle of the Ice Cream man we dropped EVERYTHING and yelled "MOM! ICE CREAM MAN! MOM, HE'S COMING HURRY!!!"

We were lucky enough to have a cotton candy man too. He drove around in his little modified delivery truck and had cotton candy, ice cream, fresh snow cones that he made in front of you, and frozen candy bars. I wonder what ever happened to him.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 23, 2011)

Hee...here's a weird one.

I remember during summers, maybe around 4:30 or 5am the DDT truck would come 'round the neighborhood and spray everything in a thick white haze to kill off the mosquito population. Yuck. Was it weird that I kind of liked the smell (as long as I didn't get too close)?

Well...maybe like is a bit strong. But I can still remember the smell to this day - combo of diesel fuel and chemicals.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 23, 2011)

Glory glory hallelujah,
The teacher hit you with the ruler.
She gave you 49
In your big behind.
The truth is marching on.


On top of old smokey
All covered with blood,
I shot my poor teacher
With a 40 foot slug.
I went to her funeral,
And then to her grave.
Some people threw flowers:
I threw a grenade.
When the police caught me
They put me in jail.
I got my bazooka
And blew 'em to hell.


These songs were funny/silly back then but now not so much.


----------



## trucrimsongold (Dec 23, 2011)

Television was my outlet I guess to escape real life. Parents back then were together and always fighting or doing crazy "70's" things which they thought were out of sight of me and my sister.

some of the fun things: My evel knevel windem up motorcycle with doll..my comic books mostly Marvel, so I get a big kick when the "marvel" movies come out like Spiderman and Captain America etc..

watched: Love Boat and Fantasy Island and the Six Million Dollar Man and Bionic Woman..Got into my dad's dirty magazine collection and smut books and it warped my view on sex and on relationships in general I think.

Best thing that happened to me in the 70's was I took Tae Kwon Do and I put a Football Helmet on for the first time....It changed my life.. It probably kept me from eating a bullet as well or going to prison.....


----------



## Dromond (Dec 23, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> *snip* These songs were funny/silly back then but now not so much.



If kids today would try singing these songs, someone would call the police.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 23, 2011)

Dromond said:


> If kids today would try singing these songs, someone would call the police.



Or start videotaping...

Wait a minute. No one uses videotape anymore...maybe people would use smartphones to do something dumb, like upload it to youtube when the actual shooting starts. Pretty sad, since we would never have done any of these things in my childhood, regardless of how bad the grades were or how much homework was to be done over a holiday break, etc.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 23, 2011)

Happiness once was Penny Candy and a Dime in my pocket...


----------



## Tad (Dec 23, 2011)

People were talking about the loss of some of that 'kid culture.' I agree that some may be due to video games, but I think some is simply because there is less density of kids. Those of us on this board were either at the tail end of the baby boom, or in the first few years afterwards. Odds were good there were kids your age on your block, a lot of you probably had siblings, etc. 

These days there are a lot more single kid families (or at most 2 kids), it seems newer schools are built huge so that even in areas with more kids (i.e. newer suburbs) most are bussed to school so can't so easily hang around with classmates in the afternoon, and the odds of having enough kids on your block for a game of tag or street hockey or whatever is lower.

I think some of these things get lost simply from broken links, where there is not always that younger sibling hanging around, picking it up, and passing it along to their peers, etc.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2011)

trucrimsongold said:


> Television was my outlet I guess to escape real life. Parents back then were together and always fighting or doing crazy "70's" things which they thought were out of sight of me and my sister.
> 
> some of the fun things: My evel knevel windem up motorcycle with doll..my comic books mostly Marvel, so I get a big kick when the "marvel" movies come out like Spiderman and Captain America etc..
> 
> ...



Haha...."de plane, de plane!" I loved that cheesy show


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 23, 2011)

Mayla said:


> Hee...here's a weird one.
> 
> I remember during summers, maybe around 4:30 or 5am the DDT truck would come 'round the neighborhood and spray everything in a thick white haze to kill off the mosquito population. Yuck. Was it weird that I kind of liked the smell (as long as I didn't get too close)?
> 
> Well...maybe like is a bit strong. But I can still remember the smell to this day - combo of diesel fuel and chemicals.



We used to ride our bikes behind the truck so we could be enveloped in the DDT cloud. Luckily none of my children have 2 heads or 6 arms.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 24, 2011)

drinking soda pop and pop rocks at the same time will kill you.

drinking soda pop and taking an asperin at the same time will get you high.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Dec 24, 2011)

silly occult kid games:

"light as a feather and stiff as a board"

Ouija boards

holding hands in a dark closet to communicate with the spirits of the dead


----------



## Mayla (Dec 24, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> We used to ride our bikes behind the truck so we could be enveloped in the DDT cloud. Luckily none of my children have 2 heads or 6 arms.



ROFL!! Oy, you were some brave kiddos. And thank you for that hilarious image...I could see y'all on your banana seat bikes, going for the cloud. 

***

I also looooved my Big Wheel, and using the break to make it "spin." The Green Machine tried to replace it, but nothing compared to a Big Wheel.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 26, 2011)

Many people on this thread have talked about the fact that there were only a few channels to watch, but found many good shows to watch, anyway.

Does anyone else remember that, back in the day, you did not have a TV in every room? We thought we were well-to-do because we recently got a COLOR TV set! But it was the only TV in the house. If Mom and Dad were watching TV - that was what us kids also watched, or we left the room to find something else to do. If they were not watching TV, then they let the older brother choose the show, then the sister, than my other brother (also older than me). It rarely got down to me - the 4th kid. Usually the only night that found all six of us in front of that colorful tube was Friday, with ABC's iconic early 1970's family-friendly line-up.

One night that was not a Friday, My parents and the two older kids were watching another boring Melodrama-of-the-week. The middle brother (10 then) headed to the basement to do target shooting with his BB gun, and I (7, almost 8) decided to join him. He continued to shoot at the target for what seemed like hours. I would ask for my turn, and he would say "when I'm finished". Every time he would reload the BB gun, I would say "My turn?", and he would answer "When I'm finished". 

After this continued about 5 times, he said "finished" and handed me the BB gun. I aimed at the target, pulled the trigger, and heard an empty puff of air - he had taken all of the BBs! (in retrospect, he had probably promised Mom that he would not let me shoot). I got clever and found 6 stray BBs on the floor under the target, loaded them, and shot after the target. After those 6 shots, I recovered 4 of the BBs, and loaded those again. I got about 30 shots recycling those BBs before I lost the last one. So I had to find something else to do.

I found my way to "the workroom", a small room in the basement with a mixture of products my dad had failed to sell and old household items the previous owner of the house forgot to move with them. I found an old wood board, and three cans of spray paint - one of them missing the nozzle. I sprayed a little black paint on the board, then a little seafoam-green spot from the other can. Curiosity led me to the third can. I tried pushing the stem into the board, but the pressure inside the stem, being pressed against the board, held the paint in the can. Ah! An old church-key can opener. I tried to push the stem down with the opener, with the can aimed at the board, but I lacked the coordination to pull this off. So I looked straight down at the can so I could place the opener right where it would press the stem straight down. Wham! The object of my curiosity gushed out of the can, STRAIGHT INTO MY FACE!

With my face now covered with gooey, smelly paint, I went into a panic. I put my hands over my face, and ran upstairs. next thing you know is that Mom is suddenly seeing her seven-year-old running like a bat-out-of-Hell, screaming at the top of his little lungs, with spray paint oozing from between his fingers. 

Not just any spray paint. Sears Best high gloss enamel, catalog 30G12640.

Cherry Red.

So Mom tells Dad to get the car keys while she whisks me into the bathroom, asking "where are you shot, where are you shot". I'm trying to tell her "It's paint", but she does not believe me. Finally, the oldest brother says "I smell it, Mom, it's paint". It takes nearly an hour to wipe the paint out, and Mom took me to the doctor the next day to make sure I was not "poisoned". I got strange stares from teachers and kids alike at school. The experience left my face red for days.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 27, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> We used to ride our bikes behind the truck so we could be enveloped in the DDT cloud. Luckily none of my children have 2 heads or 6 arms.



ROFL so did we. "Can you see? "NO!" "weeeee we're in a cloud!!!:"


----------



## Dromond (Dec 27, 2011)

My mom, paranoid as she was, would close up the house and make us come inside when the DDT truck rolled through. It seems her nuttiness wasn't all for naught. lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2011)

That sounds so ominous. I grew up in the asphalt jungle so I never saw anything like that.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 27, 2011)

Over Christmas I was telling my sister about our little thread here and she mentioned, New Zoo Revue, Fraggle Rock, slip and slide, playing double dutch with jump ropes, and another game for choosing who would be "It"...

Twenty horses in a stable one jumped out! If the caller landed on your shoe when they said OUT....you were out. That continued on until there were only two left and one was counted out. The last one standing was it.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I play too?

I grew up on Staten Island, which is part of New York City (in name - but not in spirit) while I grew up there. I remember:

- Working farms (within the city limits of New York) where rows of tract houses now stand. (Get a copy of Rodney Dangerfield's movie "Easy Money" to see them for your self - and have a couple of good laughs, too.)

- Playing with the neighborhood kids in those same fields & orchards before the new houses were built - UNSUPERVISED - as long as I was home by the time the street lights came on.

- A "blackberry" was something that ripened in August - and you'd catch grief from your Mom doing the laundry if someone "blackberried" you. I knew the location of every mulberry tree, blueberry patch, and blackberry bramble within five mile of my house - and I even wiped off the DDT dust after the city sprayed for mosquitoes because it made the berries taste bitter. 

- Construction of the Interstate Highways across the island, and opening day of the Verazanno-Narrows Bridge. I was in Van Briesen park watching the firsrt cars roll across.

- Empty shelves at our local supermarket as people panicked to lay in supplies as the Soviet ships got closer and closer to our blockade line. 
(We learned later what the "Cuban Misslie Crisis" was.)

- Console radios and televisions (black & white only) that were pieces of furniture and had vacuum tubes before the introduction of "solid state technology" (transistors). When the TV started to die, the image on the "picture tube" would shrink, ultimately into a single vertical line and then to a point at the center of the screen.

- Morning radio tuned to "Rambling with Gambling" - a radio dynasty in New York.

- Getting your first battery powered transistor radio (with the single earphone plug) and hiding it under your covers so you could listen to radio long after bedtime without your parents knowing. I listened to Jean Shepherd (humourist), Radio Mystery Theater with E.G Marshall, and the hilarious Bob (Elliott) & Ray (Goulding) on WOR radio...AM 710 on your dial...

- Few television stations, and they signed off the air with the national anthem at night and did not resume programming until early the next morning.
Cartoons ONLY on Saturday morning TV, and news only at regularly scheduled radio/TV broadcasts. There was no such thing as "all news" radio or TV - and no Cartoon Network, either. 

Bugs Bunny and the Warner Brothers characters, and Popeye the Sailor Man were politically incorrect and as funny as they were when they played in the movies...because they were written and drawn for general admission audiences...something for everyone, and on many levels. 

- The day President Kennedy was shot. (All T.V. and radio stations were pre-empted with "special bulletins" that day)

-Tests of the Emergency Broadcast System on TV. A screeching attention signal would be followed by a announcer saying: "For the next sixty seconds, this station will conduct a test of the Emergency Broadcast System...This is only a test. If this had been a real emergecncy, the attention signal you just heard would have been followed by instructions and official information. This is only a test"

- Air-raid drills at school. Three bells or sirens meant you had time to assemble in an interior hallway away from the windows, and face the walls.
4 bells or a continous siren meant take shelter immediately, where you were.
(duck under your desk, and cover your eyes and ears.)

- School desks that had holes for inkwells, and blackboards that were actually black (made of slate) - and had to be washed periodically. Erasers that puffed out clouds of white dust when clapped together outside...or against the school walls. Transoms over interior doors and huge windows that opened to ventilate the school. (There was no air conditioning in schools then.)

- Saying the Pledge of Allegiance, followed by signing of either the national anthem, God Bless America, or America (My Country 'tis of Thee) in the public schools, and then being told we couldn't sing the hymns anymore (at least not the stanzas that refernced God) - or outwardly display any sign of prayers. Funny thing, though - we sang a hymn at my eighth grade "graduation" ceremony, references to God and all. 
I guess they missed that one.

-"Hippies" - and Mom's stern warnings to stay away from them because they used drugs and worshipped broken crosses (peace signs.) 

OK, my parents were a tad on the conservative side...sue me. 

- Summers that seemed to last for lifetimes.

- Cooking everything on a stove, oven, or barbecue grill; there were no microwave ovens. 

- Eating late because it was too hot to cook in the house in the summer. Air conditioning was available only at the movie theaters. Unless, of course, you were going to a drive-in. The drive-in had swings, a sand-box, and a playground for the kids in front of the screen to entertain the kids before the show...and Mom always had your pajamas in the back seat for you to change into once it got dark so you could fall asleep in the car...and Dad would carry you to bed when you got home.

-Staying up until very late one night in the summer of 1969 to see television of Niel Armstrong's first steps on the moon, and noticing the blue-white glow from all your neighbor's TVs in their living rooms too.

- Going to Ralph's Italian Ice, and stores in Port Richmond when it was a shopping district, before all the stores abandoned their shops and went to this new, indoor shopping area called a "mall" (We didn't have a "mall" when I was growing up...that land was an airfield then.)

-$0.35 transit fare, and $.10 for the Staten Island Ferry to "the city" (Manhattan)

-Manual typewriters, with inked ribbons, were standard office eqiupment. If you wanted a copy of something you typed, yopu did it on carbon paper with another sheet of paper behind it. (That's the meaning of "cc" on letters, which the younger generation might not know: carbon copy.) School tests were reproduced from carbon paper on a "rexograph machine" and the papers smelled sweet from residual alcohol from the reproduction fluid. 

-Hand written letters delivered by the U.S. Mail were actual means of correspondence with distant relatives... and it was always an event receiving a "letter home". 

- Going to a library for research information, and looking words up in a dictionary. Spell-check? That's what your teacher did to determine your grade!

-Instant communications was by telephone...or if was REALLY important, by telegram. Hand held two-way communications was by walkie-talkie radio - or just something you saw in the Dick Tracy comic strip. Mobile phones? Strictly science fiction. Two way video phones? Premiered to our generation by Captain Kangaroo and Mr. Green Jeans in his "science exploration" segment sometime around 1966 as something we might see in the future. 

- Passing notes to your friends in school was the only form of text-messaging.

- Watching the parade of Tall Ships sailing into New York Harbor in 1976 to celebrate our Bicentennial 

- Being on the Staten Island Ferry the afternoon of the Statue Of Liberty Centennial in 1986 and having a view of the boats and the harbor second only to President Reagan's view from Governor's Island.

- Not knowing what the word "terrorist" meant.

- Listening to old geezers like me talk about how this younger generation doesn't appreciate how easy they've got it. 
When I was your age...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 27, 2011)

Every day at the last school bell, our elementary school music teacher would be at the front door with a big grin and a record player which would be playing The Boston Pops Orchestra with Arthur Feidler, "Stars and Stripes Forever." She would be waving a small flag and march all the students down the hall and out the front door to meet our parents outside. She was a rock star! Fun fun fun happy memory.   

http://youtu.be/gr46x7bTa-Y


----------



## Lamia (Dec 27, 2011)

rambling post....

I remember in 2nd grade around X-mas we all had our desks in a circle with the X-mas tree in the middle. The kids over by the door started crying and I heard the 1rst graders screaming from the room across the hall. Apparently this guy had come to school to kill the 1rst grade teacher, but she had retired. I was in the last class to have her. Everyone called her Mrs. Frankenstein she was a mean hateful woman. He just stood there staring at the new teacher holding a knife. He turned around and left when he saw she wasn't there. 

I see him every now and again walking around town. 

Everyone calls him Crazy [email protected]#@ [email protected]#@ [email protected]#@. (won't write his real name)
I don't know if he went to jail or not for it. 

My school was k-8 and had about 10 kids in each class. Our lunch ladies made most of our food from scratch.

Cinnamon Rolls, Peach Cobbler, Dinner rolls, pizza etc. 

I kicked a kid in the face while standing in the lunch line. He was making fun of me for being fat. I told him to shut up or I'd kick him in the face. He said "You're so fat you couldn't lift your leg 2 inches off the gro**** WACK" Before he could finish the word ground I kicked him in the face. I had intended to just swish my foot in front of his face, but I connected. His cheek was very red. He never said another word to me. 

No teachers got involved it was just kids working out their problems amongst themselves. I think this is why the bullying issue has gotten worse. Bullies know they can talk all the shit they want and kids will not do anything about it. 

I remember beating one kid on top of the head with my sketch book. That ended his smart ass mouthing. 

hmmmmm violence....good old fashioned retribution.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, I remember the good ol days when we used to kick the crap out of any bully who deserved it...needless to say, after one good thrashing, the bully would leave us alone (what a shock!).

I can't believe what an issue bullying has become today. Are kids totally incapable of solving their own problems in the 21st century?

I don't remember any DDT spraying in my small village but following the cloud sounds like something the young me would totally do!:happy:

I remember buying Nehi soda at a small grocery store/deli downtown. The store is still open but I haven't seen Nehi in years.

I remember the 1970s Marvel TV movies: Both Captain America movies (with Cap as a biker guy), the Spider-man movies, the Doctor Strange movie. I remember the original pilot for Wonder Woman with Cathy Lee Crosby and yes, I liked Lynda Carter:smitten:

I loved the Six Million Dollar Man and had all his toys. I had the Evel Knievel toys. I had the Mego superhero dolls...yes, I did wild and crazy stuff like use my imagination to amuse myself when there weren't any videogames or internet around.

Dennis


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 28, 2011)

See how much fun it was?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 28, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yeah, I remember the good ol days when we used to kick the crap out of any bully who deserved it...needless to say, after one good thrashing, the bully would leave us alone (what a shock!).
> 
> I can't believe what an issue bullying has become today. Are kids totally incapable of solving their own problems in the 21st century?
> 
> ...



The problem these days is there are usually more than one. Some stupid piece of shit kid with a smart mouth is pretty easy to take down, but a group of them together? I had a problem with a girl in Jr High School who I would have gladly mopped the floor with but I was hesitant. The problem was she hung around with some upper classmen and THEY were intimidating. They always stood closely behind her and I wasn't certain if they would try to bum rush me if I stood up. When I saw her alone I thought I might confront her then and see what her chicken shit was made of but the thought occurred that I might face retaliatory action from her upper class friends later. What I did was I endured quietly until her friends graduated. Then I let my true colors shine through. I don't think she was ever fully aware of how deep the ugly ran until it was too late. I always seemed such a nice young lady. I never lay a hand on her or did anything that wouldn't sound silly being reported to a teacher but I know I gave her diarhea more than once. 

There are lots of reasons bullying can go on. The person might be outnumbered or you might have someone who just knows how to mind fuck you with condescension and subtle barbs, creating a hostile environment. Even if you're smart enough to nip things like this in the bud, you've got your high tech bullies. They know they can't fart around with you in person so they mess with you online. You can't punch someone in the jaw onlne much to my dismay and can't do so in person if you don't know who it is. It's different now. 

Looking back on things I think if I had punched Melissa in the jaw from the start and taken whatever lumps were to come in the fall out this would have ended things immediately but my parents impressed upon me to ignore bullys, try to be diplomatic with all people and stay out of the principal's office. Were I to put her in her place what if she erected a website under a pseudonym that simply said LILLYBBBW IS A STUPID FAT FUCK and just loaded it with pictures of me she took with her cell phone, inviting others to do the same? It's crazy now.


----------



## Mayla (Dec 28, 2011)

Also, to the bullying factor, those kids _can't_ lay out the bullies because the adults will punish them. One good punch will make anyone think twice about doing more crap. But when all you can do is "ignore" it, it seems that the bullying gets ten times worse.

My mother was the one who told me to hit the bullies with my (metal) lunchbox.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 28, 2011)

Mayla said:


> Also, to the bullying factor, those kids _can't_ lay out the bullies because the adults will punish them. One good punch will make anyone think twice about doing more crap. But when all you can do is "ignore" it, it seems that the bullying gets ten times worse.
> 
> My mother was the one who told me to hit the bullies with my (metal) lunchbox.



I'm pretty sure that I would have my kids do the same. I'll double the allowance on Friday if little Timmy is hauled into the principal's office before 10:15 Tuesday for sucker punching the ogre who's been messing with him in the jaw with one of his dead aunt Pearl's buttons curled in his fist. We'll make a game of it. It will be our little secret.  But seriously though. I think one might have to be willing to see the inside of the principal's office if things are that dire. Being bullied like that is no way to live. There comes a time when enough is enough. Diplomacy is a very long hallway that leads directly toward my foot up their ass. I do find it interesting that nobody seems to be able to do anything about bullies until the bullied begin to strike back. Then suddenly disciplinary action is needed.  Whatever it takes I say.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 28, 2011)

In high school, I shoved a guy who was bullying my sister into a locker. Sadly, the locker wouldn't close with him inside it. I never got into trouble for that. Imagine the hue and cry these days.


----------



## Lamia (Dec 28, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> See how much fun it was?



This brings back memories!  Awww to be immersed in that sweet cloud once again.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 28, 2011)

Dromond said:


> In high school, I shoved a guy who was bullying my sister into a locker. Sadly, the locker wouldn't close with him inside it. I never got into trouble for that. Imagine the hue and cry these days.



I had 4 kids who were raised to protect each other, so if you picked on one,you got to tangle with all of them. My daughters were especially protective of their younger brothers.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've so been enjoying this thread - it has brought back lots of wonderful memories. 

My favorite game in the world was Chinese Jump Rope. I would play it every chance I got. I played at school with classmates. I played at home in the back yard if possible with one end around the water spigot and the other end on the legs of a chair. I played inside with 2 chairs facing each other and if my Mother wouldn't let me do that I would pretend on the striped carpet in the den. Did I say how much I loved Chinese Jump Rope??? :smitten:

I also enjoyed Brite Light, Candy Land and my Easy Bake oven, though I was angry with my Mother for the longest time because she wouldn't buy me any more of the mixes after I used the ones that came in the box -

Oooh and Vienna Sausages washed down with either Fizzes or Kool Aid. 

Loved Rifleman and Father's Knows Best (I've always wanted to be called "Kitten") and I desperately wanted to be a Partridge! 

Aahhh those were the days!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Love the thread, here are my recollections (born in '67):

I don't remember any of the Apollo moon landings, but I do remember the hype around the '76 Apollo/Soyuz mission. I built a Revell (tm) plastic model of the Command module and the Soyuz capsule joined together that hung from the ceiling of my bedroom.

Drive-In movies: I lived on the edge of town near a drive-in when my friends and I would ride out (on our banana seat bikes) and see what was playing by going around back on the other side of the chain link fence. I recall seeing the Star Wars Death Star battle this way. The theatre never showed X rated movies, but that didn't mean I didn't try to sneak one. 

My brother had one of those 100(?) piece Army men sets that we would setup in the dirt in a mock battle with strategically placed BlackCat firecrackers that we would purchase by the brick. I recall getting a brick of cats (being less than age 12).

Night Games: Kick the Can. A friend's father drank beer like it was water and he'd sneak a Coors aluminum can out of the trash, that we would fill with gravel. Just like hide and seek, but you had to kick the can to be safe. (I was It alot)

TV Dinners were made by Swanson and came in a foil tray, which made the meat entree taste like aluminum foil.

We had a microwave oven with a analog twist timer, and two push button settings (Defrost and Cook) and we all learned the lesson of metal in the oven the easy way! (with getting grounded and our bikes locked up) We nicknamed it the "Mike". 

The milkman would deliver in the morning, and come inside to put the milk in the fridge. The "Borden's" whole "Vitamin D" milk was in huge paper carton gallons similar to the 1/2 pints we got in school. 

Warner Brothers Pre-censored cartoons: when they left in all the Anti-Nazi propaganda ("Japs" and "Nazis" as demons, etc.); Racism and black face; Bugs, Wylie Coyote, and Sylvester committing suicide; Bugs getting high on Ether; Bugs smoking; Bugs and Elmer cross-dressing, etc. My mother banned us from watching the Three Stooges because of the violence visited on the other two stooges by Moe. (My older brother thought he was Moe alot)

The cartoons I raced home for: Speed Racer, Battle of the Planets, and StarBlazers (Space Battleship Yamato); the precursors of Anime.

The kitchen phone, which was a Bell telephone SlimLine rotary-dial that hung on the wall next to the Mike, with the 12 foot cord that could reach anywhere.

All the "good" Rock and Country radio was on AM. News and Classical on FM.

Our first home computer was the TI-99/4A which I learned TI Basic. My father purchased one of the first LQ "Letter Quality" dot-matrix printers that I used with the TI Word Processing software. I was one of those nerds that used it for a research paper (using premium paper from my father's office) when everyone else was still typing theirs. Got an A, which my mother has kept all these years. 

All sodas had sugar in them, except the ones that were marked Sugar Free.
All the best breakfast cereals had loads of sugar in them (Sugar Sugar Crisp!)

My cousins had "Pong" long before Atari released the 2600. 

Anyone remember the 7-Up candy bar? (much like the Skybar but with seven different flavors coated in chocolate)

How about the Star Wars Disco? The Star Wars Christmas Special?

I was very rough on clothes and my mother bought Sears brand Toughskins to keep my knees from appearing through the fabric. Guess who wore his Toughskins to Junior high on the first day? <---- Yep, I did.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Dromond said:


> I do. That was some trippy shit, for sure. Sid and Marty Kroft had to be on drugs when they dreamed up that show.



I have no evidence to support this.. but it makes me wonder if NBC was paying Sid and Marty extra to develop shows that used LOTS of colors to support their much-hyped color television broadcast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Mayla said:


> Man, this is bringing back so many memories...
> 
> My Saturday morning faves:
> --The Banana Splits
> ...



That's the Superfriends, with Wendy, Marvin, and Wonderdog...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I just about died when I got this from Santa one year.








Santa decided I needed a much more user-friendly electronic game.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a side note.. does anyone still have anything about the Bicentennial that was considered a collector's item before it was considered trash.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 30, 2011)

I loved the Chuck Wagon Dog Food commercials.

http://youtu.be/9BBqgMQluDM


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 31, 2011)

Mattel Super Star free-flight electric airplane (1973 or so).
Vacuum-formed plastic fuselage, foam wings, and a cam mechanism to make it fly in pre-programmed patterns like a square or a figure-8. Later, they came out with an all-styrofoam one (molded, for the fuselage, curved sheets for the wings) that looked like an open-cockpit racing plane, but lacked the cam-actuated autopilot.
Got one for either my birthday or christmas -- part of a long-standing tradition wherein my dad always got me something that was made of paper (SF books, typically) and something that flew. (One year, this was accomplished with a book of competition-winnning paper airplane designs in with the other books...)

For some reason I can't embed a picture of it. 

-Rusty


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Just a side note.. does anyone still have anything about the Bicentennial that was considered a collector's item before it was considered trash.



I sure do! Besides the fire hydrant painted red, white and blue in front of my parent's house (the paint is plenty faded, but still visible) I have a set of Bi-centennial coins my parents bought from the US Mint which included an Eisenhowere Dollar with the eagle landing on the moon on the reverse, a half dollar with Independence Hall on the reverse, and a quarter with the colonial drummer in tricorner hat on the reverse. All the coins are dated 1776-1976, even though they were produced in both 1975 and 1976. I also have a $2 bill fom the same year, showing the signing of the Declaration of Independence on the back. The Bicentennial coin designs were very cool!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting this toy in 1976 back when in lived in the U.K. was a particularly great childhood memory. 

Space: 1999 Eagle 1 Spaceship

All these years later, I still own it ... although the box is long gone, sadly.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 3, 2012)

Riding bikes, playing Evil Keivel. Going fishing, swimming in the lake and not worrying about "whats in the water" 

Putting on shows and skits. Making cassette tapes of our own radio show. 

Hiking in the "woods" for hours. 

I just remember going outside and spending as much time as I possible could. In the summer we had to be home when the street lights came on. 

All the neighbors knew each other and for the most part seemed to like each other. 

I LOVED rollerskating and doing the "shuffle" dance. 

AHHH good times.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2012)

bigsexy920 said:


> *Putting on shows and skits. *
> I just remember going outside and spending as much time as I possible could. In the summer we had to be home when the street lights came on.
> 
> 
> ...



My friends and I used to put on skits too. We had bike marathons and roller skating marathons as well. (who could ride up and down the block the most) HAHA!

We always wanted to be outside too....I can't even remember doing much inside.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder if anyone remembers that Hershey's Air Candy isn't original...

there was a Nestle's bar with Air bubbles in it for a short time before it fizzled out... I think the top had a half sea shell on each piece


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> All the "good" Rock and Country radio was on AM. News and Classical on FM.



This reminded me....lying awake late on a Summer night, playing with an old AM radio that had a nice big tuning dial (so you could make really small adjustments) and which had about ten feet of copper wire attached to the antenna. On a good evening could pick up random radio stations from all over the north eastern quandrant of north america. I suppose one can still do the same, but it was more interesting when AM radio was still the big thing.

On the other hand, there was fashion....I have two or three years in a row where my school picture has me in my fanciest clothes at the time: some variant of a velour v-neck with multi-toned stripes


----------



## Dromond (Jan 5, 2012)

BBWMoon said:


> I wonder if anyone remembers that Hershey's Air Candy isn't original...
> 
> there was a Nestle's bar with Air bubbles in it for a short time before it fizzled out... I think the top had a half sea shell on each piece



The Nestle bar fizzled because you were paying full price for less than half the chocolate. It makes no sense to pay for air. The "air bar" will meet the same fate.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The Nestle bar fizzled because you were paying full price for less than half the chocolate. It makes no sense to pay for air.



Sadly, that's what we all do when we buy a bag of chips. Usually 50% air, 50% product (if we're lucky). It's a crime against humanity.


----------



## pegz (Jan 5, 2012)

Loved reading this thread.. so many memories. 

My favs include: Knockerblockers (always wanted them), Kerplunk game, Spirograph, Easy Bake Oven, Etch a Sketch, Walking Doll, Mrs. Beasley Doll (neighbor had one...was totally not fair that I didn't have one too).

Shows: Family Affair, Doris Day Show (Que Sera, Sera(Whatever will be, will be), Gunsmoke, Family, Starsky & Hutch, Speed Racer, Scooby Doo.

Activities: Being outside. Rode my bike ALOT. Shootin' Hoops... (lived in the country.. was sort of a redneck basketball hoop. 

Sighhh... good times... good times..


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2012)

pegz said:


> Loved reading this thread.. so many memories.
> 
> My favs include: Knockerblockers (always wanted them), Kerplunk game, Spirograph, Easy Bake Oven, Etch a Sketch, Walking Doll, Mrs. Beasley Doll (neighbor had one...was totally not fair that I didn't have one too).
> 
> ...



I wanted a Spirograph sooo badly but my mother would not buy that thing. She had this thing against Hasbro.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 5, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> I wanted a Spirograph sooo badly but my mother would not buy that thing. She had this thing against Hasbro.



I wish I could have bought you that Spirograph... xoxo


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2012)

BBWMoon said:


> I wish I could have bought you that Spirograph... xoxo



Awww. Thanks BBWMoon.


----------



## pegz (Jan 5, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> I wanted a Spirograph sooo badly but my mother would not buy that thing. She had this thing against Hasbro.



Awww.. I'm so sorry. I loved mine and would have loved to shared it with you. We woulda had so much fun!


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> I wanted a Spirograph sooo badly but my mother would not buy that thing. She had this thing against Hasbro.



And Hasbro brought us "G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero", "Transformers" and "My Little Pony" ... shame on her! BOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 5, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> And Hasbro brought us "G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero", "Transformers" and "My Little Pony" ... shame on her! BOOOOOO!!!



This makes me think of Log by BLammo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP0kWqJJZa4


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> And Hasbro brought us "G.I. Joe: A Real American Hero", "Transformers" and "My Little Pony" ... shame on her! BOOOOOO!!!



Yeah. Some genius Pastor preached a firey sermon about the evils of the Ouija(sp?) board and how Hasbro is in cahoots with the devil and scared the crap out of a bunch of young mothers back in my day. My mother wasn't even a strong believer but whatever he said it turned her white as a ghost. No Hasbro.


----------



## Lamia (Jan 7, 2012)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yeah. Some genius Pastor preached a firey sermon about the evils of the Ouija(sp?) board and how Hasbro is in cahoots with the devil and scared the crap out of a bunch of young mothers back in my day. My mother wasn't even a strong believer but whatever he said it turned her white as a ghost. No Hasbro.



Oh crap I remember this because that went around here and we were told not to buy Hasbro because it was in league with Lucifer. I forgot all about that. LOL


----------



## Mysti Mountains (Jan 15, 2012)

Riding our bikes and my friends fighting over who got to play Ponches girlfriend...

Riding my ATC

Hiking in the hills for miles

Playing Army in the streets

Having to be in when the street lights came on

The summer of the Night Stalker changing it all


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 16, 2012)

Remember when soda cans were made out of tin? We used to step on them till they would curve around our feet and then clank around making a ruckus till some adult would come along and make us take them off.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember when Filet-O-Fish sandwiches from McDonald's used to come in earth-UNFRIENDLY styrofoam containers. Anyhoo, I used to put certain 3 3/4" Star Wars action figures inside the empty containers, and I'd tie a balloon and some string to the flaps where the container closed and voilà! My own Star Wars "Rebel Observation Balloons"! Good thing Kenner didn't steal my idea, lol. Yes, I was a kid with an imagination ... and on a tight budget as well. Ah, memories.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 16, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> I remember when Filet-O-Fish sandwiches from McDonald's used to come in earth-UNFRIENDLY styrofoam containers. Anyhoo, I used to put certain 3 3/4" Star Wars action figures inside the empty containers, and I'd tie a balloon and some string to the flaps where the container closed and voilà! My own Star Wars "Rebel Observation Balloons"! Good thing Kenner didn't steal my idea, lol. Yes, I was a kid with an imagination ... and on a tight budget as well. Ah, memories.



I get that "tight budget" thing. We used to take empty kleenex boxes and wrap rubber bands around them to make our guitars, turn over paint buckets to play the drums, we used beach towels and picnic table benches to make a puppet theater with socks that we used as puppets, and we couldn't afford a Barbie house so my dad cut doors and windows into an old sturdy box and mom made curtains out of spare scraps of material. Kid's don't care where that stuff came from, just as long as it was fun!


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was born too late to avoid the video games. I'm 40, I got an Atari when I was in 4th grade and played it way too much. I always hung out at the arcades, I always wanted to play another game of Gorf or Zaxxon or Asteroids or whatever my favorite game was at the time. My best friend before I was 11 was always my dog, he'd always be ready to go anywhere with me. We'd trudge through the woods exploring for hours and hours. I never really liked most of the little kid games aside from playing soldier with pretend guns but I do remember spending a ton of time playing pickup games of Football, Basketball and Baseball. Though usually for baseball we had our own home-run derbies.

I asked my mother for 50 cents
to see the elephant jump the fence
he jumped so high he reached the sky
and didn't come back till the fourth of July
I asked my mother for 50 more
to see the elephant scrub the floor
he scrubbed so hard he laid a fart
that blew the circus all apart


----------



## moniquessbbw (Jan 21, 2012)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Does anyone remember HR Puff and Stuff?



I love that show along with Land of the lost, Goodtimes, The Jeffersons, Popeye, Rockey and Bullwinkle.

My dad is a Vietnam Vet, he was blown up and woke up in a body bag. He was in a coma and they thought he was dead.

Chocolate milk was a choice at school

Jolley rancher sticks were 10 cents each. 

Gas was 98 cents a gallon. 

Smokes were 99 cents, I am not a smoker but I had friends who were.

Walking down Hollywood Blvd people watching at the age of 16

Growing up in the Valley and being a Valley girl.

Classic rock is what they call it now. When I was a kid it was in the top 40.

Now that I feel old going down memory lane I am sad...haha

One last thing is the zinger by hostess


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 22, 2012)

moniquessbbw said:


> <snip>
> 
> Gas was 98 cents a gallon.
> 
> <snip>


 You must be in your early 40s

I'm in my late 40s, and remember gas being 23.9!


----------



## seancraven (Jan 22, 2012)

I stumbled onto an episode of The Electric Company the other day, and was struck by a ridiculously certain conviction that those people were in the process of inventing partying as we have come to know it. And then I thought about all my old teachers and realized that they were young people living in the San Francisco Bay Area in the sixties and seventies, and they were probably acting about like that. I know my grade school principal rode with some fringed-suede bikers...


----------



## Lamia (Jan 23, 2012)

My favorite memories involve

Seeing Star Wars at age 7 and I saw it 7 times. I remember sitting at my grandma's and deciding I was going to try to write my own story and then deciding it must be real because who could just make up something like that!!!

My best friend and I light saber fighting with her mom's curtain rods...*ouch our knuckles*

Playing tag and all the variations there of. 

Hide and N Go seek

Mother May I and Old Witch

Having a seance with a group of kids and trying to talk to TONTO....:doh:

Watching Dukes of Hazard and spending the rest of the summer crawling in out and out of our car windows. 

Seeing Footloose and coming home and dancing in the street and feeling like wow this is liberty...lol what a nerd

Roller Skating everywhere with my 8 track portable listening to Queen's the Game and Pat Benetar. *wearing full kiss like makeup*

Playing in the creek and almost drowning on two seperate occasions. 

Playing Horse at the park. 

Playing on the monkey bars and spending lots of time hanging upside down like a bat. 

Playing haunted Barbie Townhouse and dropping the elevator on Ken over and over again or letting him find Skipper's dismembered body in the living room on the fake plastic couch. lol

Playing Pong

Playing Tempest and having the high score that the other kid in town couldn't beat the one that had the high score on all the other games...that's right punk...

Playing pool and hanging out


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Playing Pong
> 
> *Playing Tempest* and having the high score that the other kid in town couldn't beat the one that had the high score on all the other games...that's right punk...
> 
> Playing pool and hanging out



Okay.. who heard the Tempest "Warp" noise in their mind just then? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSvmpRp2QHQ&feature=related


----------



## Lamia (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Okay.. who heard the Tempest "Warp" noise in their mind just then?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSvmpRp2QHQ&feature=related



lol oh god the spikes the SPIKES!! watch out!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 23, 2012)

Making a slip and slide out of heavy plastic or a tarp and using detergent to make it slippery

making a dirt track in your yard for your hot wheels cars

going down to the creek to play and catch crawdads

putting coins on the train rails to see if you could get them flattened


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> Okay.. who heard the Tempest "Warp" noise in their mind just then?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSvmpRp2QHQ&feature=related


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 29, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> Making a slip and slide out of heavy plastic or a tarp and using detergent to make it slippery
> 
> making a dirt track in your yard for your hot wheels cars
> 
> ...



We used to catch pollywogs in the drainage ditch. 

I remember putting pennies on the track and then hiding just in case it derailed the train! Ha!

I loved watching High Chapparal...was in love with Blue and Manny

I wanted to be Steve McGarret's daughter

Partridge Family, Brady Bunch, Gilligan's Island, I Dream of Genie...

Loved Ponch

Loved the Carpenters

Milky Way candybars were 5 cents

Waxed Lips, Necco Wafers, Clove gum, Candy Dot strips

Fresca, The new drink called Crystal Light, Hi-C in bottles

Pac-Man by the hour with my friend in the lobby waiting area at a local Marie Callendar's Restaurant

Rainbow anything

Hands Across America...my friend and I stood on Mullholland Drive holding hands with strangers in an incredible bonding experience...felt like we were part of something big!

Blaring Billy Joel (Piano Man was my favorite) on the cool new cassette player I installed in my Pinto driving around after midnight and sneaking out of my friend's house, then coasting the car back to the same spot around 3 am so her mother wouldn't know we had been out

I still have my old hard Shark skateboard with the metal wheels

I too had the skates with the skate key and remember when I got my first "real" pair of skates that were white and laced all the way up...so cool

My pink Schwinn Girl's bike with the white wicker basket on the front...using clothespins to put playing cards on the spokes to make that cool sound

Playing outside until my mom whistled her distinct whistle telling all us kids in the neighborhood that it was time to go in for dinner

Lighting "snakes" on the curb at 4th of July and writing my name in the air with sparklers

Great memories! I love this thread! Sorry if I have repeated what others have written...I'm late to the thread.

Does anyone remember the high heeled Boogie shoes with the colorblock leather? Kind of like Bobby Sherman used to wear with his tight white bell bottoms?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> Zoom,. zoom zoomah zoom...we are going to zoomah zoomah zoomah zoom. Come on give it a try. We're going to teach you to fly HIGH!



OMG!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7gzHLKT5g4
I can't remember what I had for breakfast, but I can still sing the words to this, and this..."Write ZOOM, Z-Double-O-M, Box 3-5-0, Boston, Mass 0-2-1-3-4: And I can still speak "Ubbi Dubbi" 

Then there was:
Flipping baseball cards on the playground at recess
3 speed bike with a banana seat and "sissy bar" and using a wooden clothes pin to clip a baseball card in the spokes
Having a neighborhood wiffle ball team
Having only 3 channels to watch on TV. 
UHF/VHF
Big Jim action figure. Big Jim


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 29, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> OMG!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7gzHLKT5g4
> I can't remember what I had for breakfast, but I can still sing the words to this, and this..."Write ZOOM, Z-Double-O-M, Box 3-5-0, Boston, Mass 0-2-1-3-4: And I can still speak "Ubbi Dubbi"
> *Snipped....



My sister and I were discussing this thread today and she said, "Do you remember "The Big Blue Marble"? That got us talking about Zoom, New Zoo Revue, and so many more shows that were on when we were kids.

Also, we discussed the toys that we wanted for Christmas. One of the toys I had the most fun with was the cheap version of the Jaws game. It snapped back at you so hard and had more interesting junk in the box for inside the sharks mouth.


----------



## StretchII (Jan 29, 2012)

Pong.
Wackie Packages.
Kaboom cereal (A reason to fear clowns).
Freakies cereal.
Scooby-Doo (A reason to leave the house Saturday mornings).
Remembering being told I could be expelled from school for having a calculator.
Finding out the class two years behind me were required to have calculators.
Remembering when the meat on a Big Mac actually fit the bun.
July of 1976 when the U.S. celebrated it's 200th birthday. Fireworks in every town and celebrations all month!


----------



## StretchII (Jan 29, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> My sister and I were discussing this thread today and she said, "Do you remember "The Big Blue Marble"? That got us talking about Zoom, New Zoo Revue, and so many more shows that were on when we were kids.
> 
> Also, we discussed the toys that we wanted for Christmas. One of the toys I had the most fun with was the cheap version of the Jaws game. It snapped back at you so hard and had more interesting junk in the box for inside the sharks mouth.



I have ONE memory of The Big Blue Marble. Remember the title song? My father came home from work one day in a foul mood when my sister and I were watching it. As the song played on the TV, my Dad got very annoyed and yelled "Turn off that big-blue asshole in the sky!" My sister and I found that very funny, though he was genuinely pissed.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember all of the great "horror" type comics from the 70's. Weird Tales is the only one that come to mind now, they all had a supernatural plots.
It was all great scary stuff!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 30, 2012)

StretchII said:


> I have ONE memory of The Big Blue Marble. Remember the title song? My father came home from work one day in a foul mood when my sister and I were watching it. As the song played on the TV, my Dad got very annoyed and yelled "Turn off that big-blue asshole in the sky!" My sister and I found that very funny, though he was genuinely pissed.



wow this is very funny because my dad says this all time. Not that specifically, but he would tag the word asshole on everything. Like..."But dad I want to watch Little House on the Prairie" and his response would be "Little House on the Asshole" get in there do the dishes.  Maybe it was a generational thing for his age group. He's 73 now. 

It's a fun game anyone play. Make sure you say it in an angry voice.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Jan 30, 2012)

Of course, being a curious, red-blooded, American boy those Mark Eden Bust Developer pictures certainly raised my...attention level, 

... but the one that stands out in my memory was the "Ayds Diet Plan" ...and the realization that I found the "before" picure WAY more appealing! :bow:

No doubt my preferences were evident early on!

Of course, that was decades before anyone heard of "AIDS" 
(Tough marketing a product with that name anytime after 1982, I'll bet!)


----------



## StretchII (Jan 30, 2012)

Lamia said:


> wow this is very funny because my dad says this all time. Not that specifically, but he would tag the word asshole on everything. Like..."But dad I want to watch Little House on the Prairie" and his response would be "Little House on the Asshole" get in there do the dishes.  Maybe it was a generational thing for his age group. He's 73 now.
> 
> It's a fun game anyone play. Make sure you say it in an angry voice.


That is funny. And parents wonder where their kids pick up such language. My dad has a few years on him though. He's 85.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2012)

StretchII said:


> That is funny. And parents wonder where their kids pick up such language. My dad has a few years on him though. He's 85.



My dad is just about 75. One day, my sister and I actually were watching some soap operas, and dad told us to, "Turn that off - it's a whore show." To which my sister replied, "But I like horses!"


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2012)

Lamia said:


> wow this is very funny because my dad says this all time. Not that specifically, but he would tag the word asshole on everything. Like..."But dad I want to watch Little House on the Prairie" and his response would be "Little House on the Asshole" get in there do the dishes.  Maybe it was a generational thing for his age group. He's 73 now.
> 
> It's a fun game anyone play. Make sure you say it in an angry voice.



My mother could turn anything into a warning. "..but Ma I'm watching the Flintstones," "Immo Flintstone your ass if you dont get up from there and do what I tell you."


----------



## StretchII (Jan 30, 2012)

Jeez, It's hard to believe we aren't all related! Oh well, I'm gonna ride some horses.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember when the cartoon "Johnny Quest" used to have non-cartoon people mouths. I thought that was so awesome.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I remember when the cartoon "Johnny Quest" used to have non-cartoon people mouths. I thought that was so awesome.



That and "Clutch Cargo." That was awesome.
Clutch Cargo
There were so many great shows on TV, Ultraman, Space Giants
All the Schoolhouse Rock segments


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 4, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> That and "Clutch Cargo." That was awesome.
> Clutch Cargo
> There were so many great shows on TV, Ultraman, Space Giants
> All the Schoolhouse Rock segments



That's so funny that you posted about the School House Rock segments. My sister and I were sitting at the kitchen table and singing them the other day. 
"Lolly. Lolly, Lolly get your adverbs here...."
"Conjunction, junction what's your function...?"
and who could forget
"I'm just a bill, yes I am only a bill and I'm sitting hereon Capitol hill.."
How strange is it that I can't recognize the person in the mirror, but I can remember these songs?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 4, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> That's so funny that you posted about the School House Rock segments. My sister and I were sitting at the kitchen table and singing them the other day.
> "Lolly. Lolly, Lolly get your adverbs here...."
> "Conjunction, junction what's your function...?"
> and who could forget
> ...



Great minds Lovelyone, great minds!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 4, 2012)

I learned more about English from watching Schoolhouse Rock than I ever learned in school.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 4, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I learned more about English from watching Schoolhouse Rock than I ever learned in school.



I was teaching an English Language Development class of 7th and 8th graders last year. I used the Schoolhouse Rock dvd for every grammar unit I taught. The kids loved them! They would sing along, as would I! 

Conjunction Junction, what's your function?...has to be my favorite!
or maybe...
Interjection! Ow! It's not fair to give a guy a shot down there!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 5, 2012)

K-tel records! That's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 5, 2012)

I remember when in lived in England (yes, a long-ass time ago) collecting the Dr. Who cards & the game boards which were on the back of Weetabix cereal boxes. They made a total of four different game boards, but I was only able to find two out of the four that were made ... the cool thing is that all four boards could be linked together in a 2x2 arrangement and you'd have a super game board of sorts! Here's a link to the pics of the cards that came in all the boxes .... never finished my collection but the following linkage gives you an idea of what the cards looked like.

Doctor Who Weetabix Cards 

And of course I remember the days when candy cigarettes were actually called candy cigarettes, and not "candy sticks" as they are called now.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 5, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> K-tel records! That's all I'm going to say about that.



Heh. You can't bring up that era without mentioning Ronco!

It slices! It dices! It makes Julienne fries!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 5, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I was teaching an English Language Development class of 7th and 8th graders last year. I used the Schoolhouse Rock dvd for every grammar unit I taught. The kids loved them! They would sing along, as would I!
> 
> Conjunction Junction, what's your function?...has to be my favorite!
> or maybe...
> Interjection! Ow! It's not fair to give a guy a shot down there!



You are legitimately cool.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Heh. You can't bring up that era without mentioning Ronco!
> 
> It slices! It dices! It makes Julienne fries!



Or the Pocket Fisherman! Ron Popeil is the God of all Inventors!

I don't know if anyone touched on those high quality still photos we used to take. We didn't need no stinking megapixels.






Or our version of streaming video. YouTube SchmooTube


----------



## Donna (Feb 5, 2012)

Schoolhouse Rock saved my ass when I took the AP English Exam my senior year of high school. I blanked on the definition of conjunction until I heard someone else humming "Conjunction Junction, what's your function?" 

To this day whenever someone quotes the preamble to the Constitution, I hear the song in my head.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 5, 2012)

I love nostalgia. My childhoos was full of Jacks, Jarts, Superballs (which I gave myself a black eye with) and lemonade stands. Idyllic maybe...happy, definitely.


----------



## Captain Save (Feb 5, 2012)

Donna said:


> I blanked on the definition of conjunction until I heard someone else humming "Conjunction Junction, what's your function?"



I have this song floating around in my head as a result of reading this, and I'm liking it!
:bow:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2012)

Dromond said:


> You are legitimately cool.



Aww, shucks.:blush: Thanks!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2012)

Donna said:


> Schoolhouse Rock saved my ass when I took the AP English Exam my senior year of high school. I blanked on the definition of conjunction until I heard someone else humming "Conjunction Junction, what's your function?"
> 
> To this day whenever someone quotes the preamble to the Constitution, I hear the song in my head.



LOL! This was how I aced my first quiz in Civics class - humming the preamble to myself.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 6, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> I love nostalgia. My childhoos was full of Jacks, Jarts, Superballs (which I gave myself a black eye with) and lemonade stands. Idyllic maybe...happy, definitely.



When you stop and think about it, Jarts are pretty scary. Weighted, aerodynamic, sharply pointed, and made for throwing. They'd make effective weapons.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 6, 2012)

Dromond said:


> When you stop and think about it, Jarts are pretty scary. Weighted, aerodynamic, sharply pointed, and made for throwing. They'd make effective weapons.



That is why they are no longer made with metal points, and in some states they are illegal to have with the metal ends. The most recent ones that my family owned (about ten years ago) were made with some sort of pellet filled nylon bag--not unlike a bean bag--attached to a flat cardboard type tip so that if it hits someone it wouldn't mame, kill or hurt (much).


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Feb 7, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Or the Pocket Fisherman! Ron Popeil is the God of all Inventors!
> 
> I don't know if anyone touched on those high quality still photos we used to take. We didn't need no stinking megapixels.



The supreme irony - you can't get film for your 5-year old Polaroid (600 integral type), but you CAN get film for your Polaroid Automatic 210!! (It's called Fuji FP-100C for color and FP-3000B for black-and-white). I used my Automatic 100 this summer and Christmas. I love pulling the tabs and getting a nice picture in 1 1/2 minutes just as much as I did nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 11, 2012)

D'oh! :doh: Now I have the Conjunction Junction song stuck in my head!

Such is the fate of my 1970s childhood I guess:happy:


Dennis


----------



## Isa (Feb 11, 2012)

Still a Skye fan said:


> D'oh! :doh: Now I have the Conjunction Junction song stuck in my head!



Same here! LOL!

ETA: had to go find the video!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2012)

Isa said:


> Same here! LOL!
> 
> ETA: had to go find the video!



Thanks for the link! That was fun! Of couse, I just spent about a 1/2 hour playing various schoolhouse rock songs! LOL


----------



## seancraven (Feb 11, 2012)

Heh.

It's not Schoolhouse Rock, really. It's Schoolhouse Jazz.

Check out the old school on that stuff!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 12, 2012)

Isa said:


> Same here! LOL!
> 
> ETA: had to go find the video!



Oh my God, does that ever bring back the good 1970s memories:happy:

Many thanks for the link...yes, I plan to spend a night at the computer soon playing these wonderful videos and great songs. 

I'd do it tonight but the new episodes of THE WALKING DEAD start soon.


Dennis...humming "Conjunction Junction" to himself:happy:


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 13, 2012)

For those of you who were fans of the TV series The Big Valley, Peter Breck (Nick Barkley) died last week. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/11/a...breck-82-actor-in-the-big-valley-is-dead.html


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 13, 2012)

That show was a little before my time but I recall watching repeats of it, now and then, as a youngster, and enjoying the series.

My condolences to Mr. Breck's family and friends


Dennis


----------



## StretchII (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone remember this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahtXeLgyW8


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't remember that one, but I do remember Cecil and Beanie and Felix the Cat. Right-e-o!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

Apollo 11 is my first identifiable memory, coming in at just under 2 years old in July '69. It's only because the babysitter had a TV, kept pointing to it, then taking me outdoors at pointing at the moon that I figured out what I was remembering.

My folks elected not to replace the TV after a moving fire early on, so I can't share those memories.

But- Lite Brite and Superelasticbubbleplasic were favorites of mine. Oh, the smell- I still love the smell of duplicate paper, which to me has a similar twang. 

I also jonesed for Etch-A-Sketch and Spirograph, which I finally got to play with in college. 

One thing I never got was from an ad in the back of the Archie's Digest- it was a sculpting thing. A block of gray clay was formed around a pre-formed figure in a different color clay, and the outer layer had to be gouged away until reaching the new color. You only found out what it was by carving off the excess. Oh, did I want that. If anyone else ever got one, what was inside? They showed a dinosaur and a few other things, but you couldn't specify.

We played in vacant lots, in fields, woods, barns, hay bale or stump forts, or in the street (tar bubbling under the sun was especially fun). If my dad thought it was getting too dark and I wasn't home yet, he had an air horn. We'd hear it and all scatter home. 

I did the pollywog thing too, but we never seemed to have fireflies, which I'd seen when I traveled around the country in '76. Having them in jars seemed fun. 

We had a party line at one place, too. Complete with eavesdropping neighbor. 

We had a vegetable garden in one spot. I didn't mind weeding, it just seemed so magical to see things growing and bring them inside for dinner.

I remember all the candy rumors, like my brother telling me that the little grains in Bubble Yum were spider eggs. 

Anyone else go through the fad of buying cinnamon essential oil and soaking toothpicks in it to suck on in class? There was a rule about gum, but not toothpicks. We thought we were so smart. 

What about "germs?" Did your schools ever go through that? As in, "Sheila's germs, no returns!!!" Or even "BOY germs." But you couldn't give them to somebody if their fingers were crossed. I remember going to school with a water bottle set on "mist" and saying it was an antidote, and everybody would beg, "Spray me!" I don't think anyone at that school escaped being the butt of that one at some point.

Or that little origami fortuneteller thing you put over your thumbs and forefingers, choose one numbered corner, do that many opens/closes, choose from that interior, etc. 

In high school, the "slam books." Debating what to say, reading them, or the horror of being in one.

There was a river beach we lived near in some of my elementary years that was great fun. When ships passed, the wake waves would pick you right up and deposit you further up the beach. Plus, we kept finding old coins there, all the time. And after St. Helens blew, we'd pick up pumice there.

Ah, yes, feathered hair. I spent hours blowing the wave/curl out and subduing it with a brush curling iron, to achieve as close as I could get to the look, which was never actually that close. Turns out it's the same result as what my hair does naturally if I just brush through it wet. I could have saved so much time.

Ladies, how many of you were lip gloss obsessed? Succumbed to bell-bottoms?Had those Gelato light cotton "overalls?" Remember struggling to re-tie them in the bathroom? Fashion victims!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey Q,

I remember the cinnamon toothpicks!!! I had forgotten all about those! 

I was 8 years old when Apollo splashed down. I can remember my dad saying to all of us kids, "Get out here! This is history in the making!" I got seasick watching the frogmen bob up and down waiting for the hatch to open. 

We didn't do "germs," we did cooties. Same game different name.

I did the bellbottoms and the feathered hair look. Litebrite and Easy Bake Ovens were the best...those and Shrinkydinks! 

Bazooka bubblegum and Beechnut gum, making chains out of the wrappers...

Drawing with markers on graph paper as my 5th grade teacher read The Wind in the Willows out loud after lunch every afternoon...

Thanks for jogging my memory, Q!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 16, 2012)

StretchII said:


> Anyone remember this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KahtXeLgyW8



I was born in January 1966, so I missed the "Funny Company" by a few years.

Thanks for the link...it looks like a cute show.

Dennis


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Feb 16, 2012)

Can you remember those "pop-top" pull-tab cans that made beer & soda can openers obsolte? (Six packs of beer ALWAYS came with a promotional opener before then.) Jimmy Buffet sings about cutting his heel on one and having to cruise on home in "Margaritaville"

We used to hook them into one another and crimp the little strips of metal over the pull rings to make lightweight chains out of them. My grandpa used to string the chains on a wire across his garden as a trellis for his string beans to climb. Mama Leone's restaurant in NYC had thousands of them strung together for decoration in their bar - right along with the chianti bottles in the basket candleholders.

Of course, if you didn't want to litter you'd drop the pull-top into the can of whatever you were drinking so it didn't end up on the ground...and then you had to take care you didn't swallow it when you finished your drink!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 16, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Hey Q,
> 
> I remember the cinnamon toothpicks!!! I had forgotten all about those!
> 
> ...



Hooray! You never know when it might have been only your own school. But I actually still gravitate to cinnamon (Big Red gum and cinnamon toothpaste) over mint as a leftover from really being into those toothpicks.

Shrinkydinks! I loved those! You returned the fond memory favor there.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 16, 2012)

Shrinky Dinks aren't just for children anymore!


----------



## StretchII (Feb 16, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I don't remember that one, but I do remember Cecil and Beanie and Felix the Cat. Right-e-o!



Im a big fan / collector of Felix The Cat. Here's a Felix model I made in 3D. Works better with 3D glasses. And yes, I misspelled "Wondefrul"! I'm an idiot. :doh: 

View attachment KissMy.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 16, 2012)

You are welcome, Q. And I use cinnamon toothpaste as well!!!!!! I love Hot Tamales and Brachs cinnamon disks hard candy.

That Shrinky Dink connection was pretty cool! Thanks, Dro!

I love all things Felix as well, Stretch!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 17, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Shrinky Dinks aren't just for children anymore!



Hey, that's quite a flash of brilliance! The next story linked was really interesting, too.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 18, 2012)

Holy cow I was just thinking I how much I loved Shrinky Dinks so I logged in here to say HEY I love me some Shrinky Dinks and then there you're all talking about them. Super cool!

I also loved those candle making kits. I remember the 70s had all kinds of craft making things like candles and Shrinky Dinks and painting these little plaster things that were kilned locally. 
I was so excited because I got to paint baby Jesus for our nativity scene. I painted him gold lol`

I don't know what this stuff was called, but it was like stinky and gooey and you stuck it on the end of a straw and hten blew it up. It was't edible or anything it was like plastic. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 18, 2012)

Lamia said:


> Holy cow I was just thinking I how much I loved Shrinky Dinks so I logged in here to say HEY I love me some Shrinky Dinks and then there you're all talking about them. Super cool!
> 
> I also loved those candle making kits. I remember the 70s had all kinds of craft making things like candles and Shrinky Dinks and painting these little plaster things that were kilned locally.
> I was so excited because I got to paint baby Jesus for our nativity scene. I painted him gold lol`
> ...



Somebody needs to work on her attention span. 




Dromond said:


> Who remembers Super Elastic Bubble Plastic? My parents really regretted buying this stuff for my sister and I. Heh.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did anyone else have at least one chemistry set growing up? It's a wonder I lived to see my teens!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 18, 2012)

I just remembered another game I loved from the 70s- it was called Ice Cap or Ice Breaker or something along those lines, though Google didn't turn up results for those. Game pieces were ice, they included the trays, and penalties were being salted and getting weighted down with metal washers, you tried to get through w/o melting.

I just found it- it was called Ice Cube, and there was also a hot water bath penalty. Such a weird game.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 18, 2012)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I just remembered another game I loved from the 70s- it was called Ice Cap or Ice Breaker or something along those lines, though Google didn't turn up results for those. Game pieces were ice, they included the trays, and penalties were being salted and getting weighted down with metal washers, you tried to get through w/o melting.
> 
> I just found it- it was called Ice Cube, and there was also a hot water bath penalty. Such a weird game.




I remember this game! I also loved Operation, Twister and my Sprograph!

Did anyone else make candles using a milk carton and ice cubes? You'd pour the hot wax in over the ice cubes and ultimately it made a swiss chees type candle. We made those and the wax drippings over the bottle as well as sand catings of our footprints, shells etc. Household string was what we used for wicks.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 18, 2012)

wow I love this thread. It brings back some good memories.
I remember Don't Break the Ice that was a fun game. Here are some more things I remember from way back when...
Slime


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 18, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> wow I love this thread. It brings back some good memories.
> I remember Don't Break the Ice that was a fun game. Here are some more things I remember from way back when...
> Slime



safety pin jewelry handed out to friends, clogs that I stole from my sister and used to ride her ten speed bike thus ruining the wood clogs on the spiked pedals
Toss across, and several others.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG! Cinnamitch! I totally forgot the Easy Curl! You made me smile! 

I had the hoppity ball thingy too!

What sayings do you all remember? 

Grody to the max, fer sure, gag me with a spoon...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 19, 2012)

What sayings do I remember?

I never could stand the Valley Speak fad ("Gag me with a spoon":huh

I say go with the classics!

"Sit on it!" (Yeah, who didn't love "The Fonz" way back when?:happy


Heyyyy!


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 19, 2012)

Dromond said:


> Somebody needs to work on her attention span.



OMIGOD! I had that stuff as a kid, too! I don't think I've thought about it since the 1970s but I remember blowing bubbles through a tube and the weird rubber stuff on the end.

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 19, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> wow I love this thread. It brings back some good memories.
> I remember Don't Break the Ice that was a fun game. Here are some more things I remember from way back when...
> Slime



Holy crap!

I haven't thought about SLIME in many years. Yup, needless to say my mom seriously regretted buying me that particular present. It was fun, though.:happy:

Dennis


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 19, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I remember this game! I also loved Operation, Twister and my Sprograph!
> 
> Did anyone else make candles using a milk carton and ice cubes? You'd pour the hot wax in over the ice cubes and ultimately it made a swiss chees type candle. We made those and the wax drippings over the bottle as well as sand catings of our footprints, shells etc. Household string was what we used for wicks.



I did both the ice cube candles and sand candles. Actually, our school burned down after a wax/burner incident. Right at the end of the school year. *sigh*

Another 70s craft- macrame. How many of us still have macrame projects from way back?

Toys- Fashion Plates! I spent hours on that thing. And the many versions of Playdoh, especially the barbershop ones that grew Playdoh hair. I tried Sea Monkeys twice, but they never worked for me. But there was some water thing that grew colored formations that I loved- I don't remember what it was called.

Looking back at photos, boy, I had a million of those mini-dresses in the 70s. And I got my first perfume- Love's Baby Soft. Parent-approved. After a few years, I "graduated" to Emeraude. As I recall, they both smelled like baby powder, lol. I won't even say that mood rings were a childhood thing- I have 2 recent cheapie mood ring finds from ebay!

Anyone make Russian Tea? combo of Tang, spices and powdered tea. I made a batch a couple of years ago. Don't have it often, but it feels so nostalgic when I do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Did anyone else have at least one chemistry set growing up? It's a wonder I lived to see my teens!



Seems like my older brother had something like this- with a microscope. It didn't turn him into a scientist :doh:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 22, 2012)

I have macrame plant holders sitting in my garage!

Jean Nate perfume

The Courtship of Eddie's Father...loved that show!

The original pixie sticks and pop rocks...I remember when they came on the scene

Bendover polyester pants...I nearly flew out of the ride on The Matterhorn at Disneyland because of them!

Making mixed cassette tapes to blast in my 74 Pinto Runabout!

Tab soda...yuck

E tickets at Disneyland

MIA/POW bracelets

Manual and then Electronic Typewriters

The Beta vs VHS controversy

Corner grouping couches/beds

Rubiks Cube mania

Ditto jeans


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 23, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I have macrame plant holders sitting in my garage!
> 
> Jean Nate perfume
> 
> ...




Yup, I remember most of that stuff: I still have a functioning manual Underwood typewriter which dates back to the late 1940s...I bashed out papers on that thing through high school, college and grad school.

I haven't touched a Rubiks Cube in probably 30 years, I used to be able to solve them...I've probably lost the knack now.

Dennis


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 23, 2012)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yup, I remember most of that stuff: I still have a functioning manual Underwood typewriter which dates back to the late 1940s...I bashed out papers on that thing through high school, college and grad school.
> 
> I haven't touched a Rubiks Cube in probably 30 years, I used to be able to solve them...I've probably lost the knack now.
> 
> Dennis



Dennis, you really were able to solve the cube?! I'm impressed! I came close a couple of times.

When I was in high school, I used to house sit for my aunt and uncle. They had a beautiful house with a pool and great big property. I loved sitting for them. My uncle had a Rubiks Cube sitting on the coffee table. One time I got really frustrated with it and used a table knife to pop the individual cubes off. I popped them back in as if I had solved the cube and left it there at the end of the weekend.

My uncle called me just as soon as he saw it. He usually was a man of few words, so him calling me was a shocker. I had already told my dad what I had done and he thought it was really funny. So when my uncle called and I wasn't home, my dad played it up like this was something I had done at home before. My uncle was convinced I had some gift of spatial ability!

The next time I house sat, I did it again. My uncle called right away to ask me about it because he was so impressed. Apparently he had already told my older cousin about it and my aunt had been listening to him rave about it. The next weekend, we had a family bbq at their place and my uncle went on and on about my Rubiks prowess. I went into the pool house where he had the cube on the counter and snuck it away. I did the same thing and put it back. My dad and I almost peed our pants laughing at the look on my uncle's face when he brought it outside to the deck. We finally fessed up and told him what I had done. He was a good sport and laughed right along with the rest of us! Good memories!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2012)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seems like my older brother had something like this- with a microscope. It didn't turn him into a scientist :doh:



I had 2 chemistry sets growing up. I am probably the farthest thing from a chemist. 

I also remember when the arcade at the local mall was 90% pinball machines. Then the 80's came and I blew roll after roll of quarters on the likes of 
Dig Dug, Asteroids, Missile Command, Defender, Centipede, Donkey Kong, Frogger and Pole Position. 
Pole Position is one of the first driving games I remember. It was great, if you could get past the fact that it sounded like you were being chased by a swarm of bees.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 24, 2012)

Sinistar!

*BEWARE - I LIVE!*


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 24, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I had 2 chemistry sets growing up. I am probably the farthest thing from a chemist.
> 
> I also remember when the arcade at the local mall was 90% pinball machines. Then the 80's came and I blew roll after roll of quarters on the likes of
> Dig Dug, Asteroids, Missile Command, Defender, Centipede, Donkey Kong, Frogger and Pole Position.
> Pole Position is one of the first driving games I remember. It was great, if you could get past the fact that it sounded like you were being chased by a swarm of bees.



I totally RULED at Galaga.


----------



## Donna (Feb 24, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I had 2 chemistry sets growing up. I am probably the farthest thing from a chemist.
> 
> I also remember when the arcade at the local mall was 90% pinball machines. Then the 80's came and I blew roll after roll of quarters on the likes of
> Dig Dug, Asteroids, Missile Command, Defender, Centipede, Donkey Kong, Frogger and Pole Position.
> Pole Position is one of the first driving games I remember. It was great, if you could get past the fact that it sounded like you were being chased by a swarm of bees.



I was the queen of Tempest. I can't hear the Rush song 'Subdivisions' now without remembering wasting many a Friday night in front of the Tempest machine at the local putt putt golf and games place. 

I wonder if there is an Xbox or Wii version of it now?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 24, 2012)

cinnamitch said:


> I totally RULED at Galaga.



I don't care how good you were, I was better.


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 25, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Pole Position is one of the first driving games I remember. It was great, if you could get past the fact that it sounded like you were being chased by a swarm of bees.



"Oh, no, not the bees! Not the bees! AAAAHHH!!!"

Sorry, couldn't help myself for quoting a line from one of the worst Nicolas Cage movies ever (yes, even worse than Bangkok Dangerous).

One of my favorite old-school racing games was "Turbo" by Sega. Remember that one?


----------



## Dromond (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 25, 2012)

Dromond said:


>



He needs to close his mouth!!!! :doh:


----------



## Dromond (Feb 25, 2012)

How could he overact if he kept his mouth shut? The key to being a large ham is to *YELL A LOT!*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 25, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> "Oh, no, not the bees! Not the bees! AAAAHHH!!!"
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself for quoting a line from one of the worst Nicolas Cage movies ever (yes, even worse than Bangkok Dangerous).
> 
> One of my favorite old-school racing games was "Turbo" by Sega. Remember that one?



I only remember the enclosed, sit down version of this game. I did some internetting and learned that there was a stand up cabinet version released around 1981. Very similar graphics to Pole Position though. And sadly, I remember that movie also...even though it's only been like 5 or 6 years. Maybe if they did it like this.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X4d3D8SncM&feature=endscreen&NR=1


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 25, 2012)

Dromond said:


> How could he overact if he kept his mouth shut? The key to being a large ham is to *YELL A LOT!*



You crack me up!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a chemistry set and a real microscope. It's a miracle I didn't blow up the neighborhood but I did take blood samples on slides from all my friends and my family. 

Hey, I could solve Rubik's Cube too! Still can!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Hey, I could solve Rubik's Cube too! Still can!



For reals?...as my students say...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I had a chemistry set and a real microscope. It's a miracle I didn't blow up the neighborhood but *I did take blood samples on slides from all my friends and my family.*
> 
> Hey, I could solve Rubik's Cube too! Still can!



You don't happen to keep them in a box inside a window unit air conditioner in your home do you?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2012)

Modern Technology! Never had one of these because we just couldn't afford it back then...These photos were taken at the College of Technology at the University where I work.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2012)

I was a Commie-64 man, myself.


----------



## Donna (Feb 27, 2012)

I used a Commodore 64 to program a robotic arm for my computer science class in 1984. I inherited a boyfriend's old IBM 5150 a couple of years later and I used that thing well into the 90s. Sometimes I kind of miss the whirr of a dot-matrix printer.  Or the sound of a 28k modem connecting --dial tone, followed by numbers being dialed, than the electronic pulses.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> For reals?...as my students say...



For reals reals!



daddyoh70 said:


> You don't happen to keep them in a box inside a window unit air conditioner in your home do you?



I kept them on my bedroom windowsill with a pot of tadpoles (tadpole experiments are very time sensitive as I soon found out).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I had 2 chemistry sets growing up. I am probably the farthest thing from a chemist.
> 
> I also remember when the arcade at the local mall was 90% pinball machines. Then the 80's came and I blew roll after roll of quarters on the likes of
> Dig Dug, Asteroids, Missile Command, Defender, Centipede, Donkey Kong, Frogger and Pole Position.
> Pole Position is one of the first driving games I remember. It was great, if you could get past the fact that it sounded like you were being chased by a swarm of bees.



I bet I can still beat your ass on Centipede 

Oh and Tron was my game, too. No one ever beat me on those light cycles ti hi hi


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 27, 2012)

Casting Pearls said: For reals reals!


That's rad!



I was a Pac-Man whiz! I also blew all my friends out of the water on Simon!


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2012)

Donna said:


> I used a Commodore 64 to program a robotic arm for my computer science class in 1984. I inherited a boyfriend's old IBM 5150 a couple of years later and I used that thing well into the 90s. Sometimes I kind of miss the whirr of a dot-matrix printer.  Or the sound of a 28k modem connecting --dial tone, followed by numbers being dialed, than the electronic pulses.



I can still hear the tones of two modems negotiating a connection in my head. :blink:


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 28, 2012)

Donna said:


> I used a Commodore 64 to program a robotic arm for my computer science class in 1984. I inherited a boyfriend's old IBM 5150 a couple of years later and I used that thing well into the 90s. Sometimes I kind of miss the whirr of a dot-matrix printer.  Or the sound of a 28k modem connecting --dial tone, followed by numbers being dialed, than the electronic pulses.


Commodore 4-color plotter printer -- click whir click click whirr... And, years later, daisy-wheel printers. Now THOSE made a racket. 3-part carbon tractor-feed paper, with horizontal color bars so you could follow lines of text across.

My dad used punchcards at his work. I played Zork and Adventure (if I remember right) on monochrome green terminals at his office. They used really big Big Iron -- VAX and PDP-1170 mainframes, when those were cutting edge. I could hear the ultrasonic whine of the CRTs there, and later in my college's computer lab. Not everyone could...

-Rusty


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 28, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Modern Technology! Never had one of these because we just couldn't afford it back then...These photos were taken at the College of Technology at the University where I work.



I still own quite a few of these relics, by the way!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I can still hear the tones of two modems negotiating a connection in my head. :blink:



Yes, don't they call that sound Dubstep now?



willowmoon said:


> I still own quite a few of these relics, by the way!



That's awesome.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 15, 2012)

Outlandish North American Soccer League uniforms and logos.

An example:

Caribous of Colorado 

View attachment Caribous.jpg


View attachment caribous-78-home-shirt.jpg


View attachment caribou.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry, Rojodi...not ringing a bell at all for me!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 16, 2012)

Not a soccer fan...sorry! Nifty looking shirt, though.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

Rojodi said:


> Outlandish North American Soccer League uniforms and logos.
> 
> An example:
> 
> Caribous of Colorado



Let's not forget the 1975-1979 Houston Astros uniforms


----------



## Dromond (Mar 18, 2012)

The 70s were tragic from a fashion perspective.


----------



## balletguy (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Let's not forget the 1975-1979 Houston Astros uniforms





Those are classic!! I loved them


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 18, 2012)

balletguy said:


> Those are classic!! I loved them



Me too! 

Now these I remember!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 18, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Me too!
> 
> Now these I remember!



The unis from the 80's were cool very unique. The crazy powder blue that the Philles and Expos had was awesome.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

balletguy said:


> The unis from the 80's were cool very unique. The crazy powder blue that the Philles and Expos had was awesome.



This I agree with, loved the 80's Phillies uniforms.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 18, 2012)

Dromond said:


> The 70s were tragic from a fashion perspective.



Yes, except that BBH - Big Beautiful Hair the women had then!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I remember being rainbow crazy sometime around the late 70's or early 80's. I had rainbow suspenders (nod to Mork there), legwarmers, a shirt just like the one below but new and bright, and while I am pretty sure I didn't have the coat, I know I would've _totally_ (channeling "Valley Girl") wanted it. I did have a coat with zip-off sleeves for sure though.

Anyone else rainbow crazy?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup, I had Mork suspenders in Junior High...this was 7th or 8th grade (around '79 or '80).

I don't remember what happened to them but I remember wearing them proudly back in the day.

Dennis


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember sitting in sculpture in highschool in 1985. Guys were just starting to wear ear piercings them. I overheard this conversation between two students:

Student #1: "Hey, nice ear ring, you fag!"
Student #2: "Hey, George Michaels from Wham wears an ear ring and he's not gay!"


----------



## jen68 (Sep 4, 2012)

The things I remember:

Play outside and around the neighborhood with out having to worry about danger

Sleeping with the doors and windows open and feeling safe.

Listening to music from 8 tracks LPs 45s and cassettes 

Paying under 20 bucks for a concert ticket and being in the front row.

Heman and Transformer cartoons

Mork and Mindy lol

My first Harley ride oh yeah oops but thats my own personal experience lol

Those were the days. Life was so much more simple. I think I was blessed to be born into that era. Loved it.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 11, 2012)

Cleaning and resetting the points on the car. Then learning how to adjust the carburetor jets.

Neighbours who left their car unlocked, with the key in the ignition, and never worried about it being stolen. 

Schoolbuses with four-speed manual transmissions and snowchains in the winter.

Mucilage was the school glue of choice.

Cassette tapes seemed so leading edge compared to vinyl LPs - you could record yourself on them!


----------



## one2one (Sep 12, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anyone else rainbow crazy?



I had the suspenders _and_ the toe socks. 

View attachment toesocks.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 13, 2012)

one2one said:


> I had the suspenders _and_ the toe socks.



I had these toe socks too!!!! Fun!


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 21, 2012)

Halloween as a child in the 1970's:

I remember those costumes that were made like vinyl jumpsuits, with plastic molded masks, they came in a cardboard box, with a clear top, so you could see the mask inside. The years my mom let me get one, I had Scooby Doo, Casper the Friendly Ghost, and Wonder Woman. Other years I had handmade costumes, mostly something pieced together from old clothes. One year I was a gypsy, another year I was a scarecrow, and I want to say one year I was Raggedy Ann. 

People didn't decorate houses much. Decorations consisted mostly of cardboard cutouts, paper garlands, those honeycomb tissue paper shapes, and the occasional homemade ghost or scarecrow made from things around the house. We had these flat hanging decorations that were made from flakes of plastic stuck together. A jack o lantern, black cat, and ghost. Never saw them since, maybe they were a unique '70's product? And we'd usually buy a pumpkin to carve the day before Halloween. There were no fake light up pumpkins or battery candles. You carved your pumpkin and put a candle in it. I can smell the fragrance of a vanilla votive mixed with scorched pumpkin in my mind, and it's a very good and happy smell. 

Elementary schools held Halloween carnivals on Halloween afternoon, or the Friday beforehand, if the holiday fell on a weekend. The public schools had them, and the religious schools had them. In my neighborhood, there was a Catholic school, a public school, a Baptist school, and a Lutheran school. ALL of them had Halloween carnivals for the kids. Not Fall Festivals, but honest to goodness HALLOWEEN carnivals. The carnivals involved games to win candy or trinket toys, moonwalks (now called bounce houses), and if you were lucky they had a few basic portable carnival rides or a pony ride. Bobbing for apples, dunking booths with teachers and principals, musical chairs to win bigger prizes, raffles, costume contests, and haunted houses. And they didn't care if you were a student there or not, all kids were welcome.

Which meant that Halloween was THE most planned out and scheduled day amongst kid-dom in my neighborhood. We'd usually have time to hit the public school carnival along with the Lutheran school carnival before dark, then we had to hustle back home as the sun set to throw down a fast supper and hit the streets as soon as it was full dark to trick or treat. Some years after the trick or treating, my dad would take me to one of the other schools to catch the end of their carnival. The most coveted candies were miniature chocolate bars or bubble gum. Bubble gum was strictly forbidden in school, so as with all contraband, it carried a high "street" value and could be traded up for more chocolate during day after Halloween candy swap sessions.

After all the festivities wound down for the night, we'd burn off our sugar buzzes while watching Halloween specials on tv, and maybe we might be allowed to watch an old classic horror movie if our parents let us. Dracula, The Wolf Man, the Mummy, and Frankenstein were usual picks for the local UHF stations. 

I remember Halloween as a child in the '70's as a very magical and special day. A very big deal with the kids in my neighborhood. 

Tracy


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 22, 2012)

LOL I remember those costumes. They rarely fit me  but I always wanted one.

Halloween in my neighborhood was tons of kids going up and down the streets, winter coats over our costumes, and the shush shush shushing of the leaves from the sidewalk being scuffed through. Yelling, screaming and laughing as we hauled our stash in pillowcases swung over our shoulders or dragging on the ground. Only the richer kids, who were few and far between in our neighborhood, had actual plastic pumpkins to carry. We'd all heard the stories of the razor blades in apples, so if anyone gave a piece or fruit, it was automatically thrown at a friend across the street. Very few people gave "good" candy (aka brand name). If you got an actual Hershey bar or Reeses, you held on to that like it was gold.
Afterwards, I remember sitting on the living room floor, stash splayed in front of me, moving the candy around into piles. The stuff to eat right away, the stuff to save for later, what to bring to school to trade... When my sister trick-or-treated, we'd compare and trade.
Ahhh the good old days.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 19, 2013)

My family always made it a policy to hand out chocolate; not only did everyone love it, we got to enjoy it in the slow years. Of course, when you give out Hershey's Miniatures, Tootsie Rolls and other such goodies, slow years are few and far between, but still...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2013)

Questions:
Did else have the Barbie Camper?

Did anyone else use a pillow case to collect Halloween candy?


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 19, 2013)

I used a pillowcase! That was all we ever used when I was a kid. 

When I told my daughter that, she looked at me like I was from Mars! (And that is not the candy bar planet, either!)


----------



## Dromond (Aug 19, 2013)

Another pillow case trick or treater here! They held a LOT of candy.`


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 20, 2013)

We used bags from local department stores. They had nice handles. Plus, when they were full, we'd have to return home, dump, and go back out.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 20, 2013)

Did someone say Halloween memories? 
This pic is of my sister and myself (the baby trying to take off her costume)View attachment 109695


My sisters and I in our homemade costumes--it's no coincidence that I am the angel.  
View attachment 109694


My mom put up these kinds of decorations
View attachment 109697

View attachment 109696


I miss the good old days.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Another pillow case trick or treater here! They held a LOT of candy.`



EXACTLY! - duh 



BullseyeB said:


> I used a pillowcase! That was all we ever used when I was a kid.
> 
> When I told my daughter that, she looked at me like I was from Mars! (And that is not the candy bar planet, either!)



Lol, my kids think it's an odd idea too.


----------



## ohiofa (Dec 3, 2013)

Another pillowcase trick or treater here as well. 

It's sad how such a fun time of the year has been screwed up by the powers that be... My kids school calls Halloween "fall parties" and the kids can't wear their costumes to school. They are only aloud to wear them for the party and they cannot wear any villain costumes! My youngest is in first grade and this year with his grade they started having "healthy" parties. No candy, just fruits and vegetables...WTF!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 4, 2013)

ohiofa said:


> Another pillowcase trick or treater here as well.
> 
> It's sad how such a fun time of the year has been screwed up by the powers that be... My kids school calls Halloween "fall parties" and the kids can't wear their costumes to school. They are only aloud to wear them for the party and they cannot wear any villain costumes! My youngest is in first grade and this year with his grade they started having "healthy" parties. No candy, just fruits and vegetables...WTF!!



I know, right?! LOL It really is getting pretty ridiculous. I taught elementary school for years. The birthday party stuff _was_ getting out of control. It did make sense to cut back on _some_ of the celebrations basically for the sake of the lost academic time. However, this fruits and veggies, no candy, no sweets, no fun approach to celebrations is going too far! Aaaarrrrggghhhh!!!!!!!:doh::doh:


----------



## Dromond (Dec 4, 2013)

Halloween without scary costumes and candy? What is the world coming to?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2013)

We put up our Christmas tree last weekend and it's covered in many ornaments that not only my kids have made over the years but a lot from when I was a child -right down to me remembering a few being on the tree when I was four years old and living in NJ, when my parents were still married over four decades ago. 
The lights on that old tree were soooo big compared to what you find in the stores now. 

My faves are the two Holly Hobby balls that say Christmas 1979 from my departed sister. Christmas was some of the happiest times in my life because many of them were spent in NJ with my father, sister, brother and sometimes various cousins. I really hated living in NC when I was a child. 

Any one else have Christmas memories?


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Any one else have Christmas memories?



Just a memory about old ornaments. The Christmas after my wife and I got married, my mother in law gave us a box of assorted Christmas ornaments, including too hand-blown glass balls that her grandmother had brought over from Germany when she immigrated to Canada. When we left their house I put the box in the back seat, even putting a seat belt around it for securitya slightly awkward move since it was a two-door car. Then, as it had snowed while we were visiting, I took the snow brush and swept off the car. When I was done that, as I got in the car I automatically tossed the snow brush into the back, remembering just too late what was there.

Naturally the ice scraper end of the brush landed first, managing to hit and break both glass balls and not touching any of the more recent, plastic, ornaments. That is high on my list of If I could whisper a few words in my younger selfs ear, things Id try to prevent list.

:doh:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2013)

Tad said:


> Just a memory about old ornaments. The Christmas after my wife and I got married, my mother in law gave us a box of assorted Christmas ornaments, including too hand-blown glass balls that her grandmother had brought over from Germany when she immigrated to Canada. When we left their house I put the box in the back seat, even putting a seat belt around it for securitya slightly awkward move since it was a two-door car. Then, as it had snowed while we were visiting, I took the snow brush and swept off the car. When I was done that, as I got in the car I automatically tossed the snow brush into the back, remembering just too late what was there.
> 
> Naturally the ice scraper end of the brush landed first, managing to hit and break both glass balls and not touching any of the more recent, plastic, ornaments. That is high on my list of If I could whisper a few words in my younger selfs ear, things Id try to prevent list.
> 
> :doh:



Oh Tad! That's horrible!  I'm sorry! We have three hand blown glass ornaments that my grandmother brought over from Germany when she emmigrated here. They get a very special place of honor toward the top of the tree (where the cats can't reach) each year. 

I also have the bird ornament that I made for my mom when I was in kindergarten some 47 years ago. I place it in the front of the tree so that my mom is present each year. My 12 year old daughter knows that it was Nana's ornament and treats it so carefully when she decorates the tree each year. I love seeing it there. It makes me feel close to my mom even though she's been gone for 11 years.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 6, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Any one else have Christmas memories?



My fondest and I suppose oddest Christmas memory involved my rather eccentric Grandmother, whom would always dress up in full a full Santa outfit (complete with padded undergarments and heavy boots), every year to surprise my sister and I. 

One year during a very long heat wave she decided that she would also make the children in the street happy. Her idea was to hook up as many extension cords as possible and then plug them all into a string of Christmas tree lights that she'd wrapped around her body. She then toddled off down the street slowly letting out power cord as she went and yelling "ho, ho, ho" at the same time. Not one child came out. She must have gotten a fair way because she came back a very sweaty, angry Santa tangled in all of the power cords. Needless to say that was her last attempt at outdoor Santa.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2013)

What a great story LFW!

Speaking of broken ornaments, my oldest daughter is still mad at our cat for breaking her big blue ball ornament last year that had her name on it with the year 2000 that I had gotten her to remember the turn of the millennium years ago. 

I got her another one with her name and snowflakes on it coming through mail order this year- but it won't be the same.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 8, 2013)

I have many wonderful memories about Christmas but what springs to my immediate memory is the last day of school before Christmas break. The last day of school was one big party with no homework, arts and crafts, candy, cookies and someone's mom always brought Hi-C punch. What a treat that was to we children! In those less PC correct times we always had a Christmas party and an assembly where the choir sang Christmas songs. I loved those things but coming home that last day knowing that I didn't have school again until the new year really lit my exuberance on fire. My mother worked nights and that day she would begin Christmas baking so when we came home that afternoon our entire house smelled heavenly. You could smell the baking from the place that the school bus dropped us off. My sister's and I would walk into a winter wonderland with decorations put up, the house smelling like cookies, and my mother in a jovial spirit (this wasn't her normal, so that made this day extra special). We'd immediately toss off our winter coats and head to the kitchen to help with the baking and later in the evening we would decorate our tree while listening to Christmas music. That day was always so filled with Christmas spirit.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2013)

In west Texas we didn't get snow for Christmas. It would get cold and windy, but the snow would never come. I have a memory of a neighbor who found three large tumbleweeds and wired them together in a tall stack. He then flocked them (and the yellowed grass around) with fake snow and his kids decorated the fake snowman.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 9, 2013)

The memory that most stands out isn't touching, but it is funny.

When my sister and I were in our early teens (we were born 18 months apart), we were still having huge family gatherings for Christmas. We were tearing into presents, and one of the first my sister opened was a mood ring. You guys remember mood rings, yes? Anyway, she really liked it and immediately put it on. I was watching that ring as she opened presents. I was a bit skeptical. The ring was glowing with soft blues and greens as she opened presents, until she got to a coin bank in the shape of a yellow plastic kangaroo. How anyone thought that ugly, yellow, plastic monstrosity could be an appropriate present for my sister I will never know. Her face never broke the smile. She thanked the giver just as profusely as she did all the other presents. Her mood ring, however, turned dark brown. She noticed the sudden color change, and removed it. I don't think she ever wore it again.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 10, 2013)

Great stories!

I remember one Christmas when we were all sitting around in the living room in the midst of torn wrapping paper and shredded bows enjoying looking at and playing with our presents when I looked up and saw it. What was _it_? _It_ was something that none of us was expecting. I stood up and carefully reached into a small crevasse between two of the painted (white) bricks that made the wall decoration above our fireplace. There it was, a dusty white jelly bean from Easter! 

My mom used to get bags of Brachs jelly beans and hide them all over the house the night before Easter for all of us to find while she was making Easter breakfast. We had sat there all year long within feet of that jelly bean and none of us (there were 5 of the 7 kids left in the house) saw that jelly bean for 8 months! Ha!

We still talk about that little find...that and the fact that my brother, Paul, took my other brother's, Roger, challenge to eat it. Paul has a cat iron stomach and can eat anything! Anything that is, except an 8 month old stale, dusty jelly bean. We all laughed when he immediately spat that thing out into his hand with a memorable look of disgust on his face!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Dec 13, 2013)

My memories feature the following -- no frigging seatbelts, no frigging helmets, uncensored Warner Brothers cartoons, lead paint everywhere, sharp metal edged toys, smoking in hospitals, no world overtaken by extreme political correctness, no 17 million bottles of hand sanitizer everywhere, having fun getting dirty, no locked doors, roaming the neighborhood until after dark, Tiger Beat magazine, and some of the best, most diverse music ever produced playing on a crackly AM radio.

Growing up in the 70s just plain rocked. I feel kinda sorry for subsequent generations who missed out.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 15, 2013)

We had seatbelts - thankfully, would never have survived that 1975 car crash unbelted - people didn't swear all the time, the stench of raw gasoline fumes all winter from cars without pollution controls, the stench of cigarette smoke everywhere (I was, and am, allergic), listening to AM radio signals from New York getting bounced a thousand miles northward at night, oil price shocks, rising unemployment, big Christmas light bulbs, tire chains (because the winter tires of the day weren't much good on icy roads), and the Waltons were a weekly fix.


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2013)

We had seatbelts and wore them...except when us kids were sleeping in the back of the station wagon! I recall a couple of Christmas trips to see my mom's parents, where my parents would take turns driving through the night to get there, with two of three kids sleeping in the back of the wagon, on top of all the luggage, while the third would be in the back seat--wearing a seat belt. In hindsight, it doesn't make a lot of sense, but we never questioned it at the time.

Christmas at my grandparents was always one of those mixed things. I loved the old farmhouse and the smell that still came from the cedar log walls, toasting bread on long fork in the wood stove, going out to the woods to cut down our own mini-trees, visiting with the varied cats that owned the place, and maybe a sauna capped off by cooling off via rolling in the snow. On the other hand, any vacation where I wasn't around other kids near my age felt like a bit of a waste (my siblings are 5 and 7 years older, so were better at doing stuff together than with me).


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 16, 2013)

Tad said:


> We had seatbelts and wore them...except when us kids were sleeping in the back of the station wagon! I recall a couple of Christmas trips to see my mom's parents, where my parents would take turns driving through the night to get there, with two of three kids sleeping in the back of the wagon, on top of all the luggage, while the third would be in the back seat--wearing a seat belt. In hindsight, it doesn't make a lot of sense, but we never questioned it at the time.



Not a Christmas memory, but Tad reminded me of our multiple trips across the country in our station wagon. There were 5 or 6 kids depending on the trip and our mom and dad. We all piled in the back seat and "far back" of the wagon. I am convinced that the reason I fall asleep anytime I am a passenger in the car at night now it is because my parents used to take advantage of the sleeping-kid-time and drive at night so they wouldn't have to hear us all bickering from the boredom on the road. The sound of the car at night on the freeway lulls me to sleep every time my husband drives!


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2013)

Does it to me too....which is horrible because I'm the only driver in the family! Our long road trips involve lots of stops for coffee (and because of coffee...). 

We also lived in a small town where groceries were limited and expensive, so back in the days of cheap gasoline pretty much every week we'd drive into the city, about 75 minutes each way, to visit my other grandparents and to load up on groceries and whatnot. With that much time spent in the car (in the prairies--not thrilling scenery), being able to sleep was just self-defense against boredom.


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 16, 2013)

I could have written that post, Tad! :bow:


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 28, 2014)

so many good memories from my childhood...

went to my grandmother's house and dairy dan came around. she gave us each a dime to go get a fudgcicle. 

the sound the metal strap on skates had when they went up and down the driveway (if i could find the key).

on a hot day going outside and chasing each other with the hose of freezing cold well water to cool off

remembering the first time i ever did a hand stand at the bottom of the pool 

helping my brother build our 'fort' out of old pegboard my dad had left over and my mom freaking out when she found out we hauled all sort of her house stuff out to the woods to posh out our clubhouse.

easter egg hunts in my grandparents back yard and finding the egg with the dollar in it.

those were the days...


----------



## one2one (Feb 28, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> easter egg hunts in my grandparents back yard and finding the egg with the dollar in it.



This brought back a memory for me ... the Easter bunny used to leave baskets at our house and at my grandparents' house for us. The Easter baskets at my grandparents had new dollar bills rolled up and tied all along the handle of the basket with curly ribbon. I had really wonderful grandparents.


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 3, 2014)

one2one said:


> This brought back a memory for me ... the Easter bunny used to leave baskets at our house and at my grandparents' house for us. The Easter baskets at my grandparents had new dollar bills rolled up and tied all along the handle of the basket with curly ribbon. I had really wonderful grandparents.



Easter memories:

Going to see my mother's older Polish relatives, my great-grandmother, great-aunt, and great-uncle, each of them giving us crisp, ironed $5 and $10 bills, the amount of food on the tables for everyone to eat.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 21, 2014)

as most on here know, i got re-married about 4 years ago and we have a 2 year old. our daughter watches sesame every day. 

it is funny to see how far sesame has come since i watched it as a child...or even since my older daughter was young. they do show some of the old stuff on the sesame youtube channel. it is fun to flash back to my youth and remembering watching it as a kid. me and my llama...rubber ducky...ladybugs 12...

my daughter is always amazed that sometimes i actually know the words to the songs


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> as most on here know, i got re-married about 4 years ago and we have a 2 year old. our daughter watches sesame every day.
> 
> it is funny to see how far sesame has come since i watched it as a child...or even since my older daughter was young. they do show some of the old stuff on the sesame youtube channel. it is fun to flash back to my youth and remembering watching it as a kid. me and my llama...rubber ducky...ladybugs 12...
> 
> my daughter is always amazed that sometimes i actually know the words to the songs



I used to freak out my oldest daughter if we went to see a new movie for people her age but Mom could sing all the songs the teens were singing. I had to explain that thing called remakes.


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2014)

I have an older brother--five years older, actually, but I was big for my age until I stopped growing early, so I typically got his hand me down clothes a couple of years after he was done with them. I'd been happy with this for most of my childhood.

But then, right about the point that I gained any awareness of clothing styles, there had been a huge shift around the end of the 70s. The bell-bottom jeans and colourful (gaudy?) pull-overs were suddenly way-way-WAY out of style. That is the first big argument I recall having with my Mom, when I wouldn't wear all those "perfectly good" hand-me-downs.

My wife was the oldest in her family, but got a bit of the same when a petite neighbour handed down a bunch of 70's style, brightly coloured, pant-suits....when they were no longer in style. Her family was on a tougher budget so she lost that argument, but that was when she started baby-sitting and buying her own clothes.

Styles always change, but that was one of the most dramatic shifts that I've witnessed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2014)

Tad said:


> I have an older brother--five years older, actually, but I was big for my age until I stopped growing early, so I typically got his hand me down clothes a couple of years after he was done with them. I'd been happy with this for most of my childhood.
> 
> But then, right about the point that I gained any awareness of clothing styles, there had been a huge shift around the end of the 70s. The bell-bottom jeans and colourful (gaudy?) pull-overs were suddenly way-way-WAY out of style. That is the first big argument I recall having with my Mom, when I wouldn't wear all those "perfectly good" hand-me-downs.
> 
> ...




I remember exactly what you are talking about....skirts went from short to really long and NOBODY wanted to be caught dead in bell bottoms. It was a very dramatic fashion shift.


----------

